# Shoot the sh!t - Hobbies & pass times - Come and relax in here with us



## PrecisionTaping

I thought i'd create a thread so we can all get to know each other better. Seems like a good idea. This way, we can post pictures of some of our hobbies or pass times that we enjoy.

We don't always have to talk about work. This can be a place to just come and shoot the Sh!t. 
Plus we never seem to be able to stay on topic on anything...
Whats our record Gazman? 19 posts? haha :laughing:

So this is it. What do you guys like to do on your down time?


----------



## mudslingr

Here's a thread already on the go. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/chit-chat-thread-1724/


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Here's a thread already on the go. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/chit-chat-thread-1724/


Yeah, some other post whore thought of that idea:whistling2:


----------



## moore

Heres my baby PT ..Early 70s telecaster..:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

So seeing as how I started this, i'll go first.
What made me think of this was Moore made the comment on my YouTube banjo video that he saw guitars in my room in the background. And asked "Hey? was that a BC Rich?"
And it made me realize how little I know about all my friends personal lives. Even the kiwis :laughing:
I'll know how many guys you work with, or what tools you like to run, and what systems/techniques you prefer, but after work...What do you do?!
I've noticed Moore has since then changed his display picture to a guitar, so I must have sparked something when he seen mine. So why not?

*I'll show you guys what I like to do.*
I have a passion for music!
So here's my guitar room. Let me know what you guys think. Believe it or not I've downgraded  I only have 8 guitars and 1 bass now. I used to have 13 guitars! 3 bases and 2 drum sets! :blink: :yes:

So here they are!








Now individually.
This is my Maverick X-1 ltd edition.
Maverick was a company out of the UK that made beautiful guitars but quickly went out of business because they couldn't compete with Gibson and Fender. I was lucky enough to find one of these! Especially because it was a ltd edition.








This is my peavey bass!








1963 Eko Model 100! I love this thing...Classic. Was made in Italy.








This is my Grand Ole Opry, made By Hammer








Synyster Gates Edition Hellraiser by Schecter. Only 100 made worldwide.








Mars acoustic with mother of pearl inlays 








And a custom built SG I designed myself.
I bought this when I was 16. I had to decide between buying my first car or this....I chose the guitar! Haha! I worked hard for my money and I wanted something I'd keep forever.








SO thats me! There's 3 more guitars I didn't show. I'll show them later.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Here's a thread already on the go. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/chit-chat-thread-1724/





2buckcanuck said:


> Yeah, some other post whore thought of that idea:whistling2:


All I see in that thread our pictures of sheep!
It needed re-vamping. 



moore said:


> Heres my baby PT ..Early 70s telecaster..:thumbup:


Holy sh!t Moore!! I love it!....so pretty! :thumbup:
It took me so long to upload my pictures I wasn't the first post. lol. You guys went ahead and started. Perfect!


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> So seeing as how I started this, i'll go first.
> What made me think of this was Moore made the comment on my YouTube banjo video that he saw guitars in my room in the background. And asked "Hey? was that a BC Rich?"
> And it made me realize how little I know about all my friends personal lives. Even the kiwis :laughing:
> I'll know how many guys you work with, or what tools you like to run, and what systems/techniques you prefer, but after work...What do you do?!
> I've noticed Moore has since then changed his display picture to a guitar, so I must have sparked something when he seen mine. So why not?
> 
> *I'll show you guys what I like to do.*
> I have a passion for music!
> So here's my guitar room. Let me know what you guys think. Believe it or not I've downgraded  I only have 8 guitars and 1 bass now. I used to have 13 guitars! 3 bases and 2 drum sets! :blink: :yes:
> 
> So here they are!
> View attachment 3655
> 
> 
> Now individually.
> This is my Maverick X-1 ltd edition.
> Maverick was a company out of the UK that made beautiful guitars but quickly went out of business because they couldn't compete with Gibson and Fender. I was lucky enough to find one of these! Especially because it was a ltd edition.
> View attachment 3656
> 
> 
> This is my peavey bass!
> View attachment 3657
> 
> 
> 1963 Eko Model 100! I love this thing...Classic. Was made in Italy.
> View attachment 3658
> 
> 
> This is my Grand Ole Opry, made By Hammer
> View attachment 3659
> 
> 
> Synyster Gates Edition Hellraiser by Schecter. Only 100 made worldwide.
> View attachment 3661
> 
> 
> Mars acoustic with mother of pearl inlays
> View attachment 3662
> 
> 
> And a custom built SG I designed myself.
> I bought this when I was 16. I had to decide between buying my first car or this....I chose the guitar! Haha! I worked hard for my money and I wanted something I'd keep forever.
> View attachment 3663
> 
> 
> SO thats me! There's 3 more guitars I didn't show. I'll show them later.


You make me sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!! NICE STASH PT..NICE!!:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> Yeah, some other post whore thought of that idea:whistling2:


At 400 posts and only joining in February.....I think he's going to give you a run for your money big dog.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> You make me sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!! NICE STASH PT..NICE!!:yes:


Hehe!! Thanks man! I like them too. :yes:
I like to sing too. You sing at all Moore?



SlimPickins said:


> At 400 posts and only joining in February.....I think he's going to give you a run for your money big dog.


How about you SlimPickins?
Besides building some sweet ass fur & pine tables I know very little about you. Whats something fun you like to do? Post a few pictures, c'mon, join in on the fun.


----------



## moore

PT..:whistling2: I'll send ya a Homax banjo for that guitar..free shipping !! come on man !! you'll need another homax ,,cause you'll never get tha zook back together!!!LOL!!! First n final offer!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> PT..:whistling2: I'll send ya a Homax banjo for that guitar..free shipping !! come on man !! you'll need another homax ,,cause you'll never get tha zook back together!!!LOL!!! First n final offer!!!:lol::lol:


Oh......whats this!? Did I already buy 2 more banjo's today because I already knew I wasn't going to be able to put that bazooka back together!?







Why Yes I did! :laughing:
You're gonna have to do better than that Moore! hehe.
I know myself better than you know me.


----------



## moore

I can only plug this in when I'm home alone..If I set the volume knob at 3 ..The screens fall out the windows , and all the nick nacks fall off the shelfs... :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I can only plug this in when I'm home alone..If I set the volume knob at 3 ..The screens fall out the windows , and all the nick nacks fall off the shelfs... :yes::yes::yes:


Nice!! Must feel good to have time alone to get that out. hehe
So that's the one you like the most eh? The grand ole opry?
http://bb.steelguitarforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=201678&sid=97d17ceeaef5e7a6947826664f853e17


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh......whats this!? Did I already buy 2 more banjo's today because I already knew I wasn't going to be able to put that bazooka back together!?
> View attachment 3666
> 
> Why Yes I did! :laughing:
> You're gonna have to do better than that Moore! hehe.
> I know myself better than you know me.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## moore

br549


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> ohhh !! snap!!! ok ... Lets see the marshall stack..


Hold on....I'll go take a picture. :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Here we go! Just a half-stack. Sorry to disappoint.
It is a Marshall though! Good guess!
4 12" speakers! :thumbsup:


----------



## aaronthetaper

the only thing better than taping lol is golf id say


----------



## PrecisionTaping

aaronthetaper said:


> the only thing better than taping lol is golf id say


I broke my driver....
Last time I went out last summer...I was pretty choked afterwards...
I've just been using my dad's TaylorMade T7 since. Nice driver.


----------



## aaronthetaper

i was hoping to buy new clubs this year taylormade burner and muscle back irons but i had a fat baby who doesnt like breast milk and now i work to buy formula


----------



## PrecisionTaping

aaronthetaper said:


> i was hoping to buy new clubs this year taylormade burner and muscle back irons but i had a fat baby who doesnt like breast milk and now i work to buy formula


Bahaha! That made me laugh man!
Left or Right handed bro?


----------



## gazman

For me it is family, fishing, camping, and woodwork.


----------



## mudslingr

aaronthetaper said:


> i was hoping to buy new clubs this year taylormade burner and muscle back irons but i had a fat baby who doesnt like breast milk and now i work to buy formula


At least you've got your priorities straight ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> For me it is family, fishing, camping, and woodwork.


Ya I knew you loved the fishing bro :thumbsup:
Family's important too!



mudslingr said:


> At least you've got your priorities straight ! :thumbsup:


Haha ya! Good point! Wife would be pretty upset if you came home with no food and a new club set! lol!


----------



## aaronthetaper

righty all the way. the snow is melting nicely here way up north so maybe ill do a few more side jobs so i can go out


----------



## moore

That's about it for me bro.. Got 2 banjos and 1 fiddle that need lots of work..:yes: 1 HOUR with an instrument can smooth out a real bad day..:thumbsup:


----------



## aaronthetaper

when ur baby is 22 lbs and hes 3 months old formula is around 120$ a week rember to wrap it up fellas


----------



## PrecisionTaping

aaronthetaper said:


> righty all the way. the snow is melting nicely here way up north so maybe ill do a few more side jobs so i can go out


http://thunderbay.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...olf-Taylormade-Tour-Burner-W0QQAdIdZ351219425

Here you go bro! TaylorMade Burner! 50$ Found it used in your area for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## aaronthetaper

wow that driver gets me goin:brows::brows::brows: not gonna lie i just emailed the guy thanks eh


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> That's about it for me bro.. Got 2 banjos and 1 fiddle that need lots of work..:yes: 1 HOUR with an instrument can smooth out a real bad day..:thumbsup:


Nice Moore!! Nice!
That Ibanez is sick!
And hey! That acoustic looks like the same one Pat Smear played during Nirvana's unplugged concert!








What does the fiddle need? I can fix it up bro!
I have quite a bit of experience working on fiddles. My dad and sister play.
My dad's building 2 as we speak. Oh! And i worked at a fiddle shop for 3 years! lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping

aaronthetaper said:


> wow that driver gets me goin:brows::brows::brows: not gonna lie i just emailed the guy thanks eh


No prob bro!
At that price you can afford the baby and the driver! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch

i like to get out and do some backcountry canoeing.my wife and i do 4 or 5 trips every summer,3 to 4 days in and out.i think we'er coming up your way pt. to do the french river sometime this summer.this is a picture of the cedarstrip canoe i built .


----------



## bmitch




----------



## bmitch




----------



## Kiwiman

PT and Moore you both sicken me greatly......and I suppose you can play the darn things :glare: I don't consider myself good enough or spend enough time at it to justify spending big bucks (just a hobby), I had to give up the Epiphone because the boy wanted it back and all I've got left is the old trusty strat knock off .....with Dave Gilmour emg active pickups (DG20's) :thumbsup: ....but for some stupid reason I still don't sound like Dave Gilmour inch:


----------



## bmitch

fiberglass and 6 coats epoxy inside and out.decks are made from butternut,seats and yoke are laminated black walnut and butternut inlay,gunnels i made out of ash.nothing goes through the water like a cedarstrip.


----------



## cdwoodcox

aaronthetaper said:


> when ur baby is 22 lbs and hes 3 months old formula is around 120$ a week rember to wrap it up fellas


Yeah but that means you get all the mommy milk that was meant for your baby. The best part of that milk is getting it out of the jug.:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallnflorida

I enjoy flying thru the trees on my quad! :thumbup:

This is a video from my helmet cam! kinda long!

http://youtu.be/Odo6Sw1hX14


----------



## mudslingr

drywallnflorida said:


> I enjoy flying thru the trees on my quad! :thumbup:
> 
> This is a video from my helmet cam! kinda long!
> 
> http://youtu.be/Odo6Sw1hX14


Looks fun ! Can't believe the video isn't bouncing all over ! What kind of cam are you using ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> i like to get out and do some backcountry canoeing.my wife and i do 4 or 5 trips every summer,3 to 4 days in and out.i think we'er coming up your way pt. to do the french river sometime this summer.this is a picture of the cedarstrip canoe i built .


Holy crap Bernie! That's awesome! Well done man!! French river should be a nice trip as well!



Kiwiman said:


> PT and Moore you both sicken me greatly......and I suppose you can play the darn things :glare: I don't consider myself good enough or spend enough time at it to justify spending big bucks (just a hobby), I had to give up the Epiphone because the boy wanted it back and all I've got left is the old trusty strat knock off .....with Dave Gilmour emg active pickups (DG20's) ....but for some stupid reason I still don't sound like Dave Gilmour :


Haha! Sorry dude. I've just been slowly collecting them over time.
I used to be able to able to shred the hell out of my electrics, but it's been a while since I've played now...
I knew like 10 Iron Maiden songs. But i'll post a video if I have some time. Any requests!? :laughing:



b said:


> fiberglass and 6 coats epoxy inside and out.decks are made from butternut,seats and yoke are laminated black walnut and butternut inlay,gunnels i made out of ash.nothing goes through the water like a cedarstrip.


Once again! Truly amazing man!
Clearly you don't do anything half ass. You give it 110%!



drywallnflorida said:


> I enjoy flying thru the trees on my quad! :thumbup:
> 
> This is a video from my helmet cam! kinda long!
> 
> http://youtu.be/Odo6Sw1hX14


Nice man! Those are some pretty tight trails! Looks like you came close to clipping a tree or two there :laughing:



mudslingr said:


> Looks fun ! Can't believe the video isn't bouncing all over ! What kind of cam are you using ?


I would assume he's using a GoPro with a helmet mounting bracket.

http://gopro.com/products/?gclid=CJjmluqs364CFQQBQAodx3IdWw

It's 720P so the quality's pretty good. That would be my guess. Thats what we use for paintball in the summer.


----------



## drywallnflorida

mudslingr said:


> Looks fun ! Can't believe the video isn't bouncing all over ! What kind of cam are you using ?


gopro! Its also waterproof up to like 160'!


----------



## Tony Plain

I like to downhill ski, water ski, sing, & I play a little guitar. I like golf but I suck. I'm a new Dad (16mnth daughter) big life change. How do you fit it all in?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

drywallnflorida said:


> gopro! Its also waterproof up to like 160'!


Called it! Good camera! :thumbsup:



Tony Plain said:


> I like to downhill ski, water ski, sing, & I play a little guitar. I like golf but I suck. I'm a new Dad (16mnth daughter) big life change. How do you fit it all in?


I think we'd get along pretty good Tony. I like downhill skiing too.
I use some bad ass snow blades!! And I sing & play guitar too. And I more or less like golf but suck too! haha. I used to be good when I was 16,17. But i'm not a dad yet! Thank god! lol.

As for fitting it all in?...well I don't...I just do what I can when I can.
I also do allot more but I just don't have the time to do everything I like. Im a certified Scuba Diver. Only got to go out 3 times last year. Plan on going out more this year. I am an avid paintballer. Love playing the fields. And I love music. So I don't have time for all those things, but sometimes, you just have to make the time.


----------



## bmitch

Tony Plain said:


> I like to downhill ski, water ski, sing, & I play a little guitar. I like golf but I suck. I'm a new Dad (16mnth daughter) big life change. How do you fit it all in?


 tony,you must have done some skiing at marmott?my wife's from hinton,when we lived there we done alot of skiing in jasper.


----------



## SlimPickins

b said:


>


That's a bad-ass boat mister. Nice work....beautiful.


----------



## JustMe

SlimPickins said:


> That's a bad-ass boat mister. Nice work....beautiful.


I've got to agree with Slim, except 'work of art' comes to mind.

Hobbies: Mine are a little more abstract than most. 'Innovation', 'improving competence', 'perfection within reason'. I've applied those to building motorcycles, repairing and finishing musical instruments, drywall finishing, .......

If I wasn't married, I'd take up cougar hunting as a hobby.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> I've got to agree with Slim, except 'work of art' comes to mind.
> 
> Hobbies: Mine are a little more abstract than most. 'Innovation', 'improving competence', 'perfection within reason'. I've applied those to building motorcycles, repairing and finishing musical instruments, drywall finishing, .......
> 
> If I wasn't married, I'd take up cougar hunting as a hobby.


Hahaha! Cougar hunting...Nice man!
Finishing musical instruments eh? any pictures?


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Finishing musical instruments eh? any pictures?


No.

It was a passing thing. When a friend of my dad's said no one around finished them that well (according to him), I decided I'd satisfied my hobby of 'perfection within reason' well enough, and moved on.


----------



## Tony Plain

PrecisionTaping said:


> Called it! Good camera! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'd get along pretty good Tony. I like downhill skiing too.
> I use some bad ass snow blades!! And I sing & play guitar too. And I more or less like golf but suck too! haha. I used to be good when I was 16,17. But i'm not a dad yet! Thank god! lol.
> 
> As for fitting it all in?...well I don't...I just do what I can when I can.
> I also do allot more but I just don't have the time to do everything I like. Im a certified Scuba Diver. Only got to go out 3 times last year. Plan on going out more this year. I am an avid paintballer. Love playing the fields. And I love music. So I don't have time for all those things, but sometimes, you just have to make the time.


Paint ball and scuba too. Your my new best friend


----------



## Tony Plain

b said:


> tony,you must have done some skiing at marmott?my wife's from hinton,when we lived there we done alot of skiing in jasper.


Just moved here 5 yrs ago from Calgary. I usually spend this week end sking Jasper with joe FM a local radio station.


----------



## Tony Plain

That canoe is magnificent. When I retire I want to build a wood power boat.


----------



## bmitch

Tony Plain said:


> Just moved here 5 yrs ago from Calgary. I usually spend this week end sking Jasper with joe FM a local radio station.


 the hills are too small in this area,you spend all your time in a chair lift,you'l still have 2 months of spring skiing there.have a good time


----------



## Tony Plain

Skiing sunshine at banff this week end. Sweet


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Skiing's pretty well over in my neck of the woods right now.
The snows started melting so fast we're having floods everywhere. its crazy.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Skiing's pretty well over in my neck of the woods right now.
> The snows started melting so fast we're having floods everywhere. its crazy.


It's been like summer here the past 2 weeks:yes::whistling2:


----------



## cazna

I can understand Deer, Moose, Bears, Rabbits etc, But why would anyone want to shoot some sh!t ???


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> I can understand Deer, Moose, Bears, Rabbits etc, But why would anyone want to shoot some sh!t ???


well if your slang is the same as the Aussies, then it means,,, what's the latest goss

which is always in season,,,,, unlike bear, rabbits, beaver, baby seals and sheep


----------



## Mudshark

Well guys, boating is a big part of my life, cruisin the coast every summer with my old 1927 converted fishing vessel the Viking 1.



Every year some of my friends get together on the roof of the boat for a jam and a party. Here is a vid: 




=


----------



## Mudshark

Another tune from the year before - part of the Nanaimo Bathtub Weekend Marine Festival





=


----------



## Kiwiman

Mudshark said:


> Well guys, boating is a big part of my life, cruisin the coast every summer with my old 1927 converted fishing vessel the Viking 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Every year some of my friends get together on the roof of the boat for a jam and a party. Here is a vid:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbjG...ADvjVQa1PpcFN5Ih0aUs-zKgGb7KdauhoETo2hEwNZHhg=


Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## chris

I like that:thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts

Mudshark said:


> Well guys, boating is a big part of my life, cruisin the coast every summer with my old 1927 converted fishing vessel the Viking 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Every year some of my friends get together on the roof of the boat for a jam and a party. Here is a vid:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbjG...ADvjVQa1PpcFN5Ih0aUs-zKgGb7KdauhoETo2hEwNZHhg=


 Nice boat and it looks like lots of fun , but one question what happened to the money that was suppose to go for the singing lessons?:whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts

Mudshark that was just a jab at you , I couldn't carry a tune if my life depended on it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Now that's what Im talking about!! Good job MudShark! Great post!
Very cool stuff. I love the WallFlowers! jakob dylan's awesome!
That was a good cover!


----------



## moore

That's living life Mudshark .. Love the boat ..I'd rather have that than any yacht out there. CCR :thumbsup:..You boys sound good. 


You got me thinking today , Life is short . I should enjoy it more..


----------



## Mudshark

moore said:


> That's living life Mudshark .. Love the boat ..I'd rather have that than any yacht out there. CCR :thumbsup:..You boys sound good.
> 
> You got me thinking today , Life is short . I should enjoy it more..


 


Thanks Moore, means a lot coming from you. Used to work year round, now I live a different lifestyle that some don't understand, but the mortgage is paid off, wife is gone, so life is too short to not enjoy it more.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Another tune from the year before - part of the Nanaimo Bathtub Weekend Marine Festival
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIhY...ADvjVQa1PpcFM2nuZ5MqZZ5BRNO4foc4fGRsx-2BhSk0c=


Very awesome Mudshark, I just checked out your vids.

wow you got groupies hanging out on your boat too:thumbup:...... But you better tell your lead guitar player in the 1st vid to drop the Vancouver Canucks "T" shirt, or he will never score with one of them:whistling2:

But I'm a wee bit confused, is that you singing, or is that you at the 1:52 mark in the second video( I promise not to edit your video to use back on you as a joke in any form or fashion:yes Since I was once a musician myself.

Use to play piano and guitar, just didn't care for performing live in front of people. Till I got my liquid courage in me. There were many nights at our local legion, I got my beers for free well tickling the Ivories :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Very awesome Mudshark, I just checked out your vids.
> 
> wow you got groupies hanging out on your boat too:thumbup:...... But you better tell your lead guitar player in the 1st vid to drop the Vancouver Canucks "T" shirt, or he will never score with one of them:whistling2:
> 
> But I'm a wee bit confused, is that you singing, or is that you at the 1:52 mark in the second video( I promise not to edit your video to use back on you as a joke in any form or fashion:yes Since I was once a musician myself.
> 
> Use to play piano and guitar, just didn't care for performing live in front of people. Till I got my liquid courage in me. There were many nights at our local legion, I got my beers for free well tickling the Ivories :thumbup:


Nice 2buck!!
I didn't know you used to play! Badass! Still got any instruments bro?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice 2buck!!
> I didn't know you used to play! Badass! Still got any instruments bro?


No not really

Lost my jvc keyboard to a ex, daughter has my Korg t3 and her late grand fathers eko guitar. (little  is just like her mother, talking about selling Korg t3:furious There's a Yamaha acoustic sitting just 3 feet from me right now, but rarely pick it up any more.

With the guitar, I was a ok player, just never got into leads, was more of a better plucker. Piano was my main love, spent many hours lifting a needle off a record player/turn table, to figure out a song. wish I was born during this youtube era, it makes life so simple to get a song down. Now when my daughter ask me to show her how to play so and so song. I'm like F' off, go to you tube.

I'm such a nice father:thumbup:

damn kids have it too easy these days:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> No not really
> 
> Lost my jvc keyboard to a ex, daughter has my Korg t3 and her late grand fathers eko guitar. (little  is just like her mother, talking about selling Korg t3:furious There's a Yamaha acoustic sitting just 3 feet from me right now, but rarely pick it up any more.
> 
> With the guitar, I was a ok player, just never got into leads, was more of a better plucker. Piano was my main love, spent many hours lifting a needle off a record player/turn table, to figure out a song. wish I was born during this youtube era, it makes life so simple to get a song down. Now when my daughter ask me to show her how to play so and so song. I'm like F' off, go to you tube.
> 
> I'm such a nice father:thumbup:
> 
> damn kids have it too easy these days:furious:



Haha!! Ya! YouTube definitely helps big time!!
You should upload a song for us 2buck! 
Play us something!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha!! Ya! YouTube definitely helps big time!!
> You should upload a song for us 2buck!
> Play us something!


HAHA, you go first:yes:

Did I mention if I sing I can peel paint off a wall:whistling2:

plus if you read my post to mudshark again, I need to be drunk to be brave playing a instrument, and I quit drinking..................kind of:whistling2:

besides, I'm sure I play all the same songs everyone else on here plays....... except for the ones I wrote myself:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> HAHA, you go first:yes:
> 
> Did I mention if I sing I can peel paint off a wall:whistling2:
> 
> plus if you read my post to mudshark again, I need to be drunk to be brave playing a instrument, and I quit drinking..................kind of:whistling2:
> 
> besides, I'm sure I play all the same songs everyone else on here plays....... except for the ones I wrote myself:whistling2:


So If I go first you'll do one too!? :yes:
Any requests? lol!
For me to play guitar or to sing!? Or both?!


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> Very awesome Mudshark, I just checked out your vids.
> 
> wow you got groupies hanging out on your boat too:thumbup:...... But you better tell your lead guitar player in the 1st vid to drop the Vancouver Canucks "T" shirt, or he will never score with one of them:whistling2:
> 
> But I'm a wee bit confused, is that you singing, or is that you at the 1:52 mark in the second video( I promise not to edit your video to use back on you as a joke in any form or fashion:yes Since I was once a musician myself.
> 
> Use to play piano and guitar, just didn't care for performing live in front of people. Till I got my liquid courage in me. There were many nights at our local legion, I got my beers for free well tickling the Ivories :thumbup:


Thanks 2buck - thats not me at 1:52, but at 1:45 with the black "Spawn Till You Die" Tshirt. Just waiting for the last batch of fresh oysters to cook then off to the sax players house for his wifes Bparty - yahoo. Going to be lots of good music going on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Thanks 2buck - thats not me at 1:52, but at 1:45 with the black "Spawn Till You Die" Tshirt. Just waiting for the last batch of fresh oysters to cook then off to the sax players house for his wifes Bparty - yahoo. Going to be lots of good music going on.


I had it right, just put the wrong amount of seconds down. Since I have done mean things to photo's of you before, I was like "that's mudshark right there":yes:, wanted to make sure

But your video is safe, I will be nice this time.............. But then there's always kiwiman:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> So If I go first you'll do one too!? :yes:
> Any requests? lol!
> For me to play guitar or to sing!? Or both?!


I shall never do one








But your saying we get to pick a song for you

Baa Baa black sheep:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> I shall never do one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your saying we get to pick a song for you
> 
> Baa Baa black sheep:whistling2:


Are you serious!? Baa Baa black sheep!? Why can't it be a good song!?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Are you serious!? Baa Baa black sheep!? Why can't it be a good song!?


cry baby:whistling2:

here you go then


----------



## gazman

You want ba ba black sheep? Here you go.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> You want ba ba black sheep? Here you go.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTh96H_FtF0


Ha Ha excellent gazman:thumbup:

The request still stands PT, baa baa black sheep it is:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> Thanks Moore, means a lot coming from you. Used to work year round, now I live a different lifestyle that some don't understand, but the mortgage is paid off, wife is gone, so life is too short to not enjoy it more.


All good stuff, mudshark. :thumbsup:

That boat looks like a good way to hunt cougars. Bring them to you.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Can anybody else help me out here!? Please....:icon_confused:
So far these jokers have me singing baa baa black sheep!?!?
C'mon.....Don't make me do this.


----------



## fr8train

Mary had a little lamb


----------



## moore

Comon 2buck....I pick the 6 string up once a year at best..but I will make a vid....:yes: I ain't skerd.[you first:whistling2:]


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> Mary had a little lamb


Mary had a little lamb!? C'mon man! I gave you a free banjo! Help me out here! lol Speaking of which. Did you receive it yet?



moore said:


> Comon 2buck....I pick the 6 string up once a year at best..but I will make a vid....:yes: I ain't skerd.[you first:whistling2:]


Atta boy Moore!! :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper

rime of the ancient mariner. all fifteen minutes of it PT.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

carpentaper said:


> rime of the ancient mariner. all fifteen minutes of it PT.


lol! Apparently everybody listens to maiden eh?
Iron Maiden's pretty hard...Maybe i'll just sing a classic...
Not sheep related!


----------



## moore

PT...Your a fn trip:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chris

My Name Is Mud,,, Primus:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> PT...Your a fn trip:thumbsup::thumbsup:


C'mon Moore! Suggest something half decent! lol.
Something meaningful. lol



chris said:


> My Name Is Mud,,, Primus:yes:


Hmm...I checked it out...Thats pretty messed up bro..
That was weird. :yes:


----------



## fr8train

how about, Through the fire and flames, by dragonforce

http://youtu.be/0jgrCKhxE1s

Start right at the guitar solo's

http://youtu.be/0jgrCKhxE1s?t=3m21s


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> how about, Through the fire and flames, by dragonforce
> 
> http://youtu.be/0jgrCKhxE1s
> 
> Start right at the guitar solo's
> 
> http://youtu.be/0jgrCKhxE1s?t=3m21s


I think I might try singing this song!!





Oh wait!? You guys want me to play something? Not sing?

Hey Fr8! Did you get the banjo bro!?


----------



## chris

PrecisionTaping said:


> C'mon Moore! Suggest something half decent! lol.
> Something meaningful. lol
> 
> 
> Hmm...I checked it out...Thats pretty messed up bro..
> That was weird. :yes:


 Ya that was pretty weird. I had never seen that video. That dudes a nut:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> Ya that was pretty weird. I had never seen that video. That dudes a nut:blink:


Haha! Ya! I was just like wtf!? :huh:


----------



## fr8train

didn't get it yet, should be here this week sometime though


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> didn't get it yet, should be here this week sometime though


Cool man! You got the tracking number and everything I sent you in the PM? I never got a reply back so I wasn't sure. I also sent 2 complimentary Precision Taping pens, one for you and for P.A.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Cool man! You got the tracking number and everything I sent you in the PM? I never got a reply back so I wasn't sure. I also sent 2 complimentary Precision Taping pens, one for you and for P.A.


Your handing out free pens


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Your handing out free pens


Haha! PM your address 2buck :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Can anybody else help me out here!? Please....:icon_confused:
> So far these jokers have me singing baa baa black sheep!?!?
> C'mon.....Don't make me do this.



Pink Floyd. Wish you were here. Clasic:yes:.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Pink Floyd. Wish you were here. Clasic:yes:.


And BINGO! we have a winner........
We're just two lost soals swimming in a fish bowl, year after year..............


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Your handing out free pens


Cough cough co-freeloader-ugh cough...:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> And BINGO! we have a winner........
> We're just two lost soals swimming in a fish bowell, year after year..............


Oooo!! Good one Gazman and Kiwiman!
I think we have a winner! I've never learnt that one but I've always wanted too! Im fairly confident I could pull it off...
I think...:blink:
If not, you guys can always laugh at me for the rest of my life and torture me about it. :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> If not, you guys can always laugh at me for the rest of my life and torture me about it. :laughing:


waiting:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> And BINGO! we have a winner........
> We're just two lost soals swimming in a fish bowell, year after year..............


BEST band* EVER* IMO.:yes::thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> BEST band* EVER* IMO.:yes::thumbup:


Yup :yes:
And it's "fish bowl" not "fish bowell" ......full days sanding and am a bit groggy.


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oooo!! Good one Gazman and Kiwiman!
> I think we have a winner! I've never learnt that one but I've always wanted too! Im fairly confident I could pull it off...
> I think...:blink:
> If not, you guys can always laugh at me for the rest of my life and torture me about it. :laughing:


Look...if I can play it then any idiot can 
By the way, I wouldn't go around saying you are "pulling it off" around here.....this is like a p0rn site for 2buck ya know :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> Look...if I can play it then any idiot can
> By the way, I wouldn't go around saying you are "pulling it off" around here.....this is like a p0rn site for 2buck ya know :laughing:


Haha! Good call man!
walked right into that one.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Cough cough co-freeloader-ugh cough...:whistling2:


this is kiwiman's way of saying......... He wants some free pens too:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> this is kiwiman's way of saying......... He wants some free pens too:yes:


Pens!? It's plural all of a sudden!? Like everyone's getting more than one!?
Gah....Send me your address too KiwiMan! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pens!? It's plural all of a sudden!? Like everyone's getting more than one!?
> Gah....Send me your address too KiwiMan! :yes: :thumbsup:


A PEN???? I want a banjo!!:lol:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> A PEN???? I want a banjo!!:lol:


What the hell do I look like!?!?







Moore, you get a pen like everyone else!


----------



## gazman

Hey PT. Send me your address and I will send you a prezzy,:yes: cant have the newbie giving it all away.


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pens!? It's plural all of a sudden!? Like everyone's getting more than one!?
> Gah....Send me your address too KiwiMan! :yes: :thumbsup:


Thats Ok PT, thanks anyway but give 2buck my one, I think he used all his spare ink writing alimony cheques :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Hey PT. Send me your address and I will send you a prezzy,:yes: cant have the newbie giving it all away.


A prezzy!? What's that!? Like an Australian pretzel? :laughing:
Hehe jk. Sweet man! Thanks! Im curious now!



Kiwiman said:


> Thats Ok PT, thanks anyway but give 2buck my one, I think he used all his spare ink writing alimony cheques :whistling2:


Haha! I don't mind man! I have a few left so I'll send em out to all you guys. If everyone PM's me there address'.
Still haven't received any PM's....Come on guys. I'll send em out.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I missed most of this thread. 
These two are a bit of a hobby.
350 bales of hay &
2500 lbs of grain per year
150 gal of water a week
and lots of chit.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I missed most of this thread.
> These two are a bit of a hobby.
> 350 bales of hay &
> 2500 lbs of grain per year
> 150 gal of water a week
> and lots of chit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0YICu22R4U&feature=youtu.be


Haha! Nice P.A.! Pretty sweet horses!
Hey did you and Fr8 get the package I sent!? There was a pen in there for you! Make sure he doesn't steal it from ya!! I wrote your name on the business card with the pen! lol


----------



## fr8train

PT I got the package, it came yesterday. Thanks by the way. I have PA's pen sitting right here.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> PT I got the package, it came yesterday. Thanks by the way. I have PA's pen sitting right here.:thumbsup:


Haha! Right on bro!! :thumbsup:
You going to give the banjo a try before you give it to your buddy?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Well...this is a little embarrassing...But I had to do something so we could get 2buck to upload a song! Im still learning wish you were here by Pink Floyd, but I thought for now i'd try singing 18 & life by Skidrow. I love this song. I probably butchered it but whatever. 
It starts off a little shakey and my timing is off a bit but whatever. It was just for fun. It was also my first attempt! And truthfully, wearing a leather coat over a long sleeved t-shirt standing in front of a fireplace singing gets pretty hot...not very practical....But damn! I look badass! :laughing:
Anyways, here it is! Try not to laugh too much!
2buck!! A deal's a deal man!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well...this is a little embarrassing...But I had to do something so we could get 2buck to upload a song! Im still learning wish you were here by Pink Floyd, but I thought for now i'd try singing 18 & life by Skidrow. I love this song. I probably butchered it but whatever.
> It starts off a little shakey and my timing is off a bit but whatever. It was just for fun. It was also my first attempt! And truthfully, wearing a leather coat over a long sleeved t-shirt standing in front of a fireplace singing gets pretty hot...not very practical....But damn! I look badass! :laughing:
> Anyways, here it is! Try not to laugh too much!
> 2buck!! A deal's a deal man!
> 18 & life - YouTube


You got more balls than me PT, and your never going to see a vid of me singing on you tube. Never in a million years, sheep bleating sound better than me

Your right, a little bit cracky at 1st, but you pulled it off. You picked one hell of a singer to do,,, Sebastian boc , He spent years doing the J.C. superstar theater production . 

So here's those thumb things you like


----------



## moore

I'm with 2buck..That took balls man!!! LOL!! Great job PT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> and your never going to see a vid of me singing on you tube. Never in a million years


Triple ditto.


----------



## Mudshark

Yeah PT, you got more guts than most of us. 

Maybe after several beers I would do it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> You got more balls than me PT, and your never going to see a vid of me singing on you tube. Never in a million years, sheep bleating sound better than me
> 
> Your right, a little bit cracky at 1st, but you pulled it off. You picked one hell of a singer to do,,, Sebastian boc , He spent years doing the J.C. superstar theater production .
> 
> So here's those thumb things you like


lol! Thanks man! It was a little rough. I should probably try and do some vocal exercises first next time. lol. But I tried anyways. 
And Ya Sebastian Boc's bad ass!
I think Im gonna try "we all die young" by Steelheart next time. Love that song! You know the one from the movie "Rockstar" with Mark Whalberg. Good tune.



moore said:


> I'm with 2buck..That took balls man!!! LOL!! Great job PT :thumbsup:yes:


lol! Thanks Moore.



Mudshark said:


> Yeah PT, you got more guts than most of us.
> 
> Maybe after several beers I would do it.


Lets get Mudshark loaded!! He's gonna sing too guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

Yeah that was great PT, you got the rasp in the voice thing going well there :rockon:, you got courage, I can't play a thing on a guitar if I think someone can hear me.
Like 2Buck said.... "You pulled it off" 
But I must warn you....if you butcher a Pink Floyd song me and Gaz are going to pay you a visit :detective: ............no pressure :whistling2:


----------



## chris

nice:thumbupnly 24 huh? I must admit ,at first I thought you were a bit annoying,but now I think you are a pretty cool cat Keep it up PT you keep things fresh


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well...this is a little embarrassing...But I had to do something so we could get 2buck to upload a song! Im still learning wish you were here by Pink Floyd, but I thought for now i'd try singing 18 & life by Skidrow. I love this song. I probably butchered it but whatever.
> It starts off a little shakey and my timing is off a bit but whatever. It was just for fun. It was also my first attempt! And truthfully, wearing a leather coat over a long sleeved t-shirt standing in front of a fireplace singing gets pretty hot...not very practical....But damn! I look badass! :laughing:
> Anyways, here it is! Try not to laugh too much!
> 2buck!! A deal's a deal man!
> 18 & life - YouTube


 I will say something for u chief,Ur 1 game lad!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

You got big ones PT.:thumbup::thumbup: I can tell you for sure there aint enough alcohol on the planet for me to do that.


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well...this is a little embarrassing...But I had to do something so we could get 2buck to upload a song! Im still learning wish you were here by Pink Floyd, but I thought for now i'd try singing 18 & life by Skidrow. I love this song. I probably butchered it but whatever.
> It starts off a little shakey and my timing is off a bit but whatever. It was just for fun. It was also my first attempt! And truthfully, wearing a leather coat over a long sleeved t-shirt standing in front of a fireplace singing gets pretty hot...not very practical....But damn! I look badass! :laughing:
> Anyways, here it is! Try not to laugh too much!
> 2buck!! A deal's a deal man!
> 18 & life - YouTube


I was expecting worse, but I think you did well enough, especially for such a song. The only times that made me wince a bit were the high notes. With maybe something like a few voice lessons..........

As my tagline says, you can't get to better without first getting to different. You got to different, and in the process stretched out your comfort zone further, which is a definite 'better' in my books. Good for you.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> Yeah that was great PT, you got the rasp in the voice thing going well there, you got courage, I can't play a thing on a guitar if I think someone can hear me.
> Like 2Buck said.... "You pulled it off"
> But I must warn you....if you butcher a Pink Floyd song me and Gaz are going to pay you a visit ............no pressure


Thanks man. Next time maybe i'll try a heavier song. like some Disturbed or something. hehe.
And don't worry, that's why I haven't filmed the pink floyd song yet. I don't wanna butcher it. I rather take a little bit longer to learn it and do it justice. I don't want to have to hide from you and Gaz. :laughing:



chris said:


> nice:thumbupnly 24 huh? I must admit ,at first I thought you were a bit annoying,but now I think you are a pretty cool cat. Keep it up PT you keep things fresh


Hahaha! A bit annoying!? You son of a B! lol. Just bugging. I know how you feel man. Especially for the guys who have been on this site a while. I mean i've barely been on here for 2 months and when I see a newbie sign up im just like "Well what the hell do we have here!?"

But ya, sorry if I do annoy anyone. I am pretty out going dude. But like you said, I try to keep things fresh. I don't like coming home after work and not seeing anything new posted on these threads. Because then I have nothing to talk about! lol. So I like to try and keep things entertaining, that way, by me taking the first leap and posting a musical video, well maybe someone else will have the courage too as well. 
Gives us all something to laugh about and talk about. Get to know each other better.



VANMAN said:


> I will say something for u chief,Ur 1 game lad!!:thumbsup:


Thanks bro! :thumbsup:



gazman said:


> You got big ones PT. I can tell you for sure there aint enough alcohol on the planet for me to do that.


Haha! You'd be surprised how much alcohol there is on this earth Gaz.



JustMe said:


> I was expecting worse, but I think you did well enough, especially for such a song. The only times that made me wince a bit were the high notes. With maybe something like a few voice lessons..........
> 
> As my tagline says, you can't get to better without first getting to different. You got to different, and in the process stretched out your comfort zone further, which is a definite 'better' in my books. Good for you.


Thanks man! I can always trust you guys to keep me honest and tell me the truth. I've thought of taking vocal lessons because I enjoy music so much, but then it's like nah! When would I ever have the time!? Im always so busy. I'll just keep practicing in my basement and let you guys be my coaches for free :laughing:


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thanks man! I can always trust you guys to keep me honest and tell me the truth. I've thought of taking vocal lessons because I enjoy music so much, but then it's like nah! When would I ever have the time!? Im always so busy. I'll just keep practicing in my basement and let you guys be my coaches for free :laughing:


You're welcome, PT. But you earned it. :thumbsup:

As for the voice lessons and no time, maybe could get some (free) online coaching? Just a thought. http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&sclient....,cf.osb&fp=700e55f47b73bf8d&biw=1280&bih=788


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> You're welcome, PT. But you earned it. :thumbsup:
> 
> As for the voice lessons and no time, maybe could get some online coaching? Just a thought. http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&sclient....,cf.osb&fp=700e55f47b73bf8d&biw=1280&bih=788


Not a bad idea....Thanks man! I'll look into it!


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Not a bad idea....Thanks man! I'll look into it!


The things that are now available on the net, and which our minds still don't think to check out, mine included...... 

And I added 'free' in my post after, which it looks like you missed, by the quote of mine you posted.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> The things that are now available on the net, and which our minds still don't think to check out, mine included......
> 
> And I added 'free' in my post after, which it looks like you missed, by the quote of mine you posted.


lol! Free is good!! But ya its amazing the things you never think of looking for online because you just dont think of it. That's why it helps to have an extra set of minds. like you guys!


----------



## Tony Plain

PT that was awsome. It would take alot of liquid confidence for me to brave that song. Is it just your computer mic or are you pluged in? Can you play 18 & life on the guitar? Thats a tough rift.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tony Plain said:


> PT that was awsome. It would take alot of liquid confidence for me to brave that song. Is it just your computer mic or are you pluged in? Can you play 18 & life on the guitar? Thats a tough rift.


It was just recorded with my video camera. 
I used a Shure microphone through my small portable Peavey PA system. The speakers were on either side of me, next to the fireplace. I just streamed the song off of youtube from my phone and had my phone hooked up to the PA system and sang over it.
And no I never tried to learn the guitar for that song. I guess I could look at it though. It doesn't sound too hard.
And thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Good job PT ! :thumbup: Precision Taping AND Tunes ! ? Maybe you could do housewarming parties when people move in !:yes:
Now get one of them guitars out and let 'er rip ! The Clairvoyant by Iron Maiden is a simple one.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Good job PT ! Precision Taping AND Tunes ! ? Maybe you could do housewarming parties when people move in !:yes:
> Now get one of them guitars out and let 'er rip ! The Clairvoyant by Iron Maiden is a simple one.:whistling2:


lol! House warming parties eh!? Good idea. :laughing:
And If I post anything on guitar it will be acoustic for now.
I have a marshal stack but I got my head for it stolen not long ago...sucks! It was like 600$...:furious:
So right now I have nothing to power my amp...So If I do any covers it will have to be acoustic until I get a new head.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

*2buck was right!?!?*

Just left the house and noticed this about 100 meters from my backyard, so I turned around and tried to capture some footage for you guys but my camera died.
But more or less, 2buck was right....
I pretty well live in the middle of nowhere and there's wild animals running around all over the place! Except sheep! We don't see much of them.


----------



## gazman

You are unreal P/T. I am just short of 1000 posts. The way you are going you will beat me to the one K mark.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> You are unreal P/T. I am just short of 1000 posts. The way you are going you will beat me to the one K mark.


Hahaha! You only need 2 more posts Gazman! I seriously doubt i'll beat you. I mean....if I really really tried....maybe. lol.
But i'll let you have this one


----------



## DSJOHN

Kiwiman said:


> Yeah that was great PT, you got the rasp in the voice thing going well there :rockon:, you got courage, I can't play a thing on a guitar if I think someone can hear me.
> Like 2Buck said.... "You pulled it off"
> But I must warn you....if you butcher a Pink Floyd song me and Gaz are going to pay you a visit :detective: ............no pressure :


:yes:Gonna see Roger Waters at Fenway Park in Boston July 1st:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Nice man! That's sweet! I should work on that pink floyd cover....
Im just so lazy...grr...i'll get my guitar...


----------



## Philma Crevices

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just left the house and noticed this about 100 meters from my backyard, so I turned around and tried to capture some footage for you guys but my camera died.
> But more or less, 2buck was right....
> I pretty well live in the middle of nowhere and there's wild animals running around all over the place! Except sheep! We don't see much of them.
> 2buck was right - My backyard - YouTube


 Nice to live in a small town... I somewhat miss it, much more of a family atmosphere and all.



> :yes:Gonna see Roger Waters at Fenway Park in Boston July 1st:thumbsup:


I'll be at the Zac Brown concert his coming Fri :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just left the house and noticed this about 100 meters from my backyard, so I turned around and tried to capture some footage for you guys but my camera died.
> But more or less, 2buck was right....
> I pretty well live in the middle of nowhere and there's wild animals running around all over the place! Except sheep! We don't see much of them.
> 2buck was right - My backyard - YouTube


Big deal, every one sees deer, hence the name 2buck, I hit 2 dear in one week once.

Now try sneaking up on a Moose or a Bear, and try filming that

It was nice knowing you PT (Moose boy):whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DSJOHN said:


> :yes:Gonna see Roger Waters at Fenway Park in Boston July 1st:thumbsup:


Are you going to any playoff games to watch your big bad bruins.

Guess who I'm cheering for now:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Big deal, every one sees deer, hence the name 2buck, I hit 2 dear in one week once.
> 
> Now try sneaking up on a Moose or a Bear, and try filming that
> 
> It was nice knowing you PT (Moose boy):whistling2:


Just in spite of you 2buck I will!!
watch me sneak up on a moose!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just in spite of you 2buck I will!!
> watch me sneak up on a moose!


avoid climbing any fences if you try:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> avoid climbing any fences if you try:blink:


Ya....we all know how fences work out for me...:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> You are unreal P/T. I am just short of 1000 posts. The way you are going you will beat me to the one K mark.


Soon he shall surpass Moore and I:yes::whistling2:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/members-list/most-active


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Soon he shall surpass Moore and I:yes::whistling2:
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/members-list/most-active


Ya right! Look how far down I am on that list! 
I've got so much work ahead of me :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

Philma Crevices said:


> Nice to live in a small town... I somewhat miss it, much more of a family atmosphere and all.
> 
> 
> I'll be at the Zac Brown concert his coming Fri :yes:


 You will enjoy:thumbup: Zac Brown. Saw him a few months back in Boise. Sit in the hot sun and ROLL a big fat one, and grab my guitar and play


----------



## DSJOHN

2buckcanuck said:


> Are you going to any playoff games to watch your big bad bruins.
> 
> Guess who I'm cheering for now:whistling2:


Come on man----Im trying to get sat game $200 apiece is too much for 1st round may just go down and hit up scalper!!! Go Bruins!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Soon he shall surpass Moore and I:yes::whistling2:
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/members-list/most-active


 Speaking of post...When do they let MT buckets out?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Speaking of post...When do they let MT buckets out?


I think he has to write "I Love *iggers" One hundred thousand times on a black board first:whistling2::jester:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> I think he has to write "I Love *iggers" One hundred thousand times on a black board first:whistling2::jester:


 OH...That's a hard one to get by with unless your middle name is doggy...

A 6 month stay eh? We miss ya around here MT..


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> OH...That's a hard one to get by with unless your middle name is doggy...
> 
> A 6 month stay eh? We miss ya around here MT..


Do tell.....What did he do? or who did he do?


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Do tell.....What did he do? or who did he do?


 don't know ..or can't remember...A guess is... he said that word ..you know....that word!!!


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> OH...That's a hard one to get by with unless your middle name is doggy...
> 
> A 6 month stay eh? We miss ya around here MT..


Was that the guy who had a white pride link on his posts?? Now hes in jail, Getting done like a sheep???? BAAAAA HAHAHA


----------



## PrecisionTaping

So!? What kind of beer does everyone drink!?


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> I think he has to write "I Love *iggers" One hundred thousand times on a black board first:whistling2::jester:


:blink: huh, I wonder what he means by "iggers" let me see....ummmm.....bigger, digger, figger, gigger, higger, jigger, ligger, migger, nig......ooooh I get it  .................................


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> :blink: huh, I wonder what he means by "iggers" let me see....ummmm.....bigger, digger, figger, gigger, higger, jigger, ligger, migger, nig......ooooh I get it  .................................


 
Oh i get it now, Its Rigger, Your all talking about Riggers :jester:

http://beerblog.genx40.com/archive/2011/june/mustiaskakiwi


Im not much of a drinker at all PT, If i do have a beer its a light beer, Or if i want to make look like im a better drinker i slam some lemonade in it, We call that a shandy, You know, Like the song, If anyone can the shandy man can. :whistling2: And no im not gay either.


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> So!? What kind of beer does everyone drink!?
> View attachment 3945


This is one of my favorite beers.
http://www.maltshovel.com.au/#/beerGoldenAle/


----------



## Stopper

PrecisionTaping said:


> So!? What kind of beer does everyone drink!?


 I gave up drinking after Christmas, I'm going to cut back on tea as well, got a problem with stomach acid and don't want to take the meds.

As for hobbies I'm trying to build a CNC router right now, got an idea for a Jig to help scribe gibcove (drywall cove) ,that I'll make on it once its done.


----------



## VANMAN

Stopper said:


> I gave up drinking after Christmas, I'm going to cut back on tea as well, got a problem with stomach acid and don't want to take the meds.
> 
> As for hobbies I'm trying to build a CNC router right now, got an idea for a Jig to help scribe gibcove (drywall cove) ,that I'll make on it once its done.


I need 2 stop drinkin!!!:blink: Maybe get some work done!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Im not much of a drinker at all PT, If i do have a beer its a light beer, Or if i want to make look like im a better drinker i slam some lemonade in it, We call that a shandy, You know, Like the song, If anyone can the shandy man can. :whistling2: And no im not gay either.


lol! Nice. Ya i'm not much of a drinker either Cazna. I've had the same 12 pack of Coors light in the fridge since the super bowl. And I only got them because of the super bowl. Still plucking away. I got 2 left now. And then I probably won't drink any for a while. I'll usually only have 1 or two with friends.



gazman said:


> This is one of my favorite beers.
> http://www.maltshovel.com.au/#/beerGoldenAle/


Hmm! That actually looks pretty delicious Gazman. :thumbsup:



Stopper said:


> I gave up drinking after Christmas, I'm going to cut back on tea as well, got a problem with stomach acid and don't want to take the meds.
> 
> As for hobbies I'm trying to build a CNC router right now, got an idea for a Jig to help scribe gibcove (drywall cove) ,that I'll make on it once its done.


Trying to build a CNC router? Nice man. That's quite the project! I'd like to see what you've got when you're done :yes:



VANMAN said:


> I need 2 stop drinkin!!!:blink: Maybe get some work done!


Hahaha! We all knew that much VanMan


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Nice. Ya i'm not much of a drinker either Cazna. I've had the same 12 pack of Coors light in the fridge since the super bowl. And I only got them because of the super bowl. Still plucking away. I got 2 left now. And then I probably won't drink any for a while. I'll usually only have 1 or two with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm! That actually looks pretty delicious Gazman. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to build a CNC router? Nice man. That's quite the project! I'd like to see what you've got when you're done :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! We all knew that much VanMan


U sayin i am u drunken bum? Ur prob right there but i can still keep the business going!! And not being big headed or nothing like that! but i would b as good as u get about here for a taper:yes: Well i must b doing something right as i never get any complaints,But i do need 2 sober up


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> U sayin i am u drunken bum? Ur prob right there but i can still keep the business going!! And not being big headed or nothing like that! but i would b as good as u get about here for a taper:yes: Well i must b doing something right as i never get any complaints,But i do need 2 sober up


Hahaha!! We love you VanMan. It's all in good fun :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Coors Light? Thats what the girls drink around here.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Coors Light? Thats what the girls drink around here.


Hahaha! What can I say!? Im pretty girly :laughing:


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Coors Light? Thats what the girls drink around here.


 If I drink that stuff I'll end up running down the road naked chasing cars...I'll stick to the blue mountains.[girly beer]..:yes: I quit the bud reds 10 years ago...couldn't stand the headaches ..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> If I drink that stuff I'll end up running down the road naked chasing cars...I'll stick to the blue mountains.[girly beer]..:yes: I quit the bud reds 10 years ago...couldn't stand the headaches ..


Moore!?!?!? :laughing:


----------



## moore

Yep..:yes: Been there ,done that .LMAO!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Yep..:yes: Been there ,done that .LMAO!!!


Hahaha! Unfortunately you're not the only one my friend....:blink:
Not my proudest moment...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Unfortunately you're not the only one my friend....:blink:
> Not my proudest moment...


uhm....... in case your thinking about it PT, Just back away from your last 2 beers and your camera:yes:..........................

No we don't want to see you running through the fields naked,,,,, chasing a Moose


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> uhm....... in case your thinking about it PT, Just back away from your last 2 beers and your camera:yes:..........................
> 
> No we don't want to see you running through the fields naked,,,,, chasing a Moose


Hahaha!!! phew! Good call man! I was going on my 2nd beer! 
I think we just avoided a major catastrophe....
Putting the camera down now....:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Isn't it funny when home owners try and drywall themselves!?
This guy called me halfway through his basement to come finish the drywall and then tape it all. I wonder why!?
This totally made me laugh! Where'd the rest of the sheet go?!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hahaha! Found this on YouTube. This guy's hillarious


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Still no moose!! I tried to get better footage of the deer for you guys though, and went on a little adventure. :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Still no moose!! I tried to get better footage of the deer for you guys though, and went on a little adventure. :yes:
> Still no moose - YouTube


 PT ur a pretty funny guy:thumbsup: But u didn't do a good job of shooting 2Buck and 2buck jnr!! That bit with u saying giddey up!!! Thats fit u say 2 a horse ha ha By the way u need 2 get some work done and put that camera down:yes:


----------



## getplastered

PrecisionTaping said:


> Still no moose!! I tried to get better footage of the deer for you guys though, and went on a little adventure. :yes:
> Still no moose - YouTube


PT...if those critters are threatening you and your neighbors in any way, I can help...I have plenty of "hardware" to solve that pest problem.

Those things are vicious killers....!


----------



## moore

C-SPAN NOW! Home [email protected] economy

ncrc.org
mortgage oversight.com


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> PT ur a pretty funny guy:thumbsup: But u didn't do a good job of shooting 2Buck and 2buck jnr!! That bit with u saying giddey up!!! Thats fit u say 2 a horse ha ha By the way u need 2 get some work done and put that camera down:yes:


Hahah! I was trying to be a little comedic. I took that footage yesterday. (sunday) so it was my day. Well sort of. My day off from actual work but I still worked on editing videos and such. Finished the Delko Internal Applicator video. Turned out pretty good.
Did you like that "If this was new Zealand, they would be sheep" bit?hehe. Sometimes I make myself laugh.



getplastered said:


> PT...if those critters are threatening you and your neighbors in any way, I can help...I have plenty of "hardware" to solve that pest problem.
> 
> Those things are vicious killers....!


Haha! Me and my employees were actually discussing that today. The one guy who works for me is native so he doesn't need tags or a hunting permit. So never know bro. Maybe i'll send you up some deer meat :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

My back yard.
The chipmunk guards my tool shed.:yes: 

Sorry no moose here!


----------



## bmitch

it's good to see that the deer feel safe enough to hang out in your backyard moore.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

lol! That's cool man! That chipmunk is bad ass!
Look at him protecting your scaffolding.


----------



## SlimPickins

I've been playing with wood again....

This is the prototype for a wooden travel chair. Four pieces of wood that assemble/disassemble quickly (basically unsecured mortises and tenons) , designed to replace cheap fabric/aluminum folding event chairs. Unlike it's fabric counterparts, this one is designed to last indefinitely. I was inspired to make this chair by my children's outdoor events. All of the other event chairs we've had weren't made to stand the test of time. I think this one might last a bit longer......we'll see! Still needs some fine tuning, an example being the seat needs to be wider to accommodate my generous posterior.

Please forgive the crappy cell phone picture....


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> I've been playing with wood again....


Usually when the opening sentence is "I've been playing with wood again" it never ends well.
But this in particular case! I'm glad to hear it! And see it!
Looks awesome Slim!! Very well done! You should take a little video for us to show us how quickly it assemble together. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> Usually when the opening sentence is "I've been playing with wood again" it never ends well.
> But this in particular case! I'm glad to hear it! And see it!
> Looks awesome Slim!! Very well done! You should take a little video for us to show us how quickly it assemble together. :thumbsup:


I don't have any video equipment, other than a cell phone which does 30 second clips. I'm guessing this would go together that fast, but I haven't timed it. I'll leave the videographer-ing to you guys:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> I don't have any video equipment, other than a cell phone which does 30 second clips. I'm guessing this would go together that fast, but I haven't timed it. I'll leave the videographer-ing to you guys:thumbup:


lol! Nothing wrong with cell phone footage man! Film it outside, you'll get better lighting and quality. You've got 30 seconds to show us how fast your chair can assemble! :yes:


----------



## carpentaper

PrecisionTaping said:


> Usually when the opening sentence is "I've been playing with wood again" it never ends well.
> But this in particular case! I'm glad to hear it! And see it!
> Looks awesome Slim!! Very well done! You should take a little video for us to show us how quickly it assemble together. :thumbsup:



my playing with my wood always ends well !


----------



## bmitch

the simplicity of the design makes me think this chair is going to be around for a very long time.nice job slim.


----------



## SlimPickins

b said:


> the simplicity of the design makes me think this chair is going to be around for a very long time.nice job slim.


Thanks b,mitch, I took it to a little league game last night after a long day working on our new chicken coop. I was glad to have the back support (bleachers = yuck). Got some folks asking about it so I'll probably fiddle with the design a bit to make it lighter and more visually appealing. It's not very heavy as it is, but it could probably be 1/3 lighter.


----------



## Zendik

My 12 string:
Breedlove









Practice spot:










My 1 string:









What happens when I play my 1 string:









Have a couple vids posted in here:
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/youtube-music-thread-2168/index20/#post58833


----------



## moore

Are those Georgia pines Zindik?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

That guitar is beautiful! I love Breedlove guitars!
My buddy has a wicked awesome classical. 
Very nice man! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Is that a small bear zendik??? Screw hunting those, A big one might show up and eat you, Bears are amazing, I would never ever mess with a bear. Check this out.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Is that a small bear zendik??? Screw hunting those, A big one might show up and eat you, Bears are amazing, I would never ever mess with a bear. Check this out.


lol! I've chased after two bears in my life. Good times.
Once I was at my x girlfriends house and me and her family were just playing card games at the kitchen table when all of a sudden we looked outside and there was a bear just sitting on the front lawn.
He was just going from house to house trying to rummage through peoples garbage. We thought it was dangerous because there were so many young children in this neighbour hood as well as a park nearby.
So I took a pocket knife out and just went outside yelling and screaming as I ran towards it! It got scared and took off. I chased it until it got far enough away from the houses. It was fun!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! I've chased after two bears in my life. Good times.
> Once I was at my x girlfriends house and me and her family were just playing card games at the kitchen table when all of a sudden we looked outside and there was a bear just sitting on the front lawn.
> He was just going from house to house trying to rummage through peoples garbage. We thought it was dangerous because there were so many young children in this neighbour hood as well as a park nearby.
> So I took a pocket knife out and just went outside yelling and screaming as I ran towards it! It got scared and took off. I chased it until it got far enough away from the houses. It was fun!


See that Cazna the scared

Us Canucks hunt bears down with a pocket knife, While the yanks need to use a gun :whistling2::jester:


----------



## evolve991

moore said:


> Heres my baby PT ..Early 70s telecaster..:thumbup:


My ears are drooling:thumbup:

My past time used to be working on my 72 Skylark...then my 85 'Burban....
Now I'm reduced to watching/reading way too much sci fi and ruining what hearing I had left from my teen years.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hey! On a side note, anyone else try this new Coors Light Iced T beer!?
I don't know if it's available everywhere yet but it's not too bad!
What's everyone's thoughts on it?!


----------



## cazna

Take your grass clippings, Put them in a drum with a tap on the bottom, Add a couple of litres of water, Leave in the hot sun for a couple of weeks then hold a glass under the tap, and fill, Mmmm, If its beer then it tastes like that :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Take your grass clippings, Put them in a drum with a tap on the bottom, Add a couple of litres of water, Leave in the hot sun for a couple of weeks then hold a glass under the tap, and fill, Mmmm, If its beer then it tastes like that :yes:


Hahaha! Not a fan of beer Caz?


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Not a fan of beer Caz?


 
Not really, Ive often wondered if im the only one in the world that dosnt like the taste of it??

I seen something once on people who are supertasters, They have many more tastebubs than most of the population so booze tastes like chite to them, I think thats it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Not really, Ive often wondered if im the only one in the world that dosnt like the taste of it??
> 
> I seen something once on people who are supertasters, They have many more tastebubs than most of the population so booze tastes like chite to them, I think thats it.


Hahah! Cazna the Supertaster! :laughing:

Well I don't particularly enjoy the taste either. I just had a few friends over last night and the social thing to do is buy beer for the guys. So I did. We played around with the 3 wheeler a bit. Got er running now! :yes:

I just wanted to see if other DWT members had tried this new Iced T beer.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Sometimes mind you, after a long day of sanding and it's brutally hot outside a nice cold beer hits the spot. I'm a lightweight though, so I don't drink much.


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> Not really, Ive often wondered if im the only one in the world that dosnt like the taste of it??
> 
> I seen something once on people who are supertasters, They have many more tastebubs than most of the population so booze tastes like chite to them, I think thats it.


I wish I had tastebubs


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> Yeah, some other post whore thought of that idea:whistling2:


musta been Mexican


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

SlimPickins said:


> I wish I had tastebubs



ever think tooo much Marsh mellows dulls the tastebuds


----------



## SlimPickins

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ever think tooo much Marsh mellows dulls the tastebuds


It's awfully hard to take myself seriously when you're always talking about Marsh mellows. 

What the f*** is a Marsh mellow anyway? Is that when you and your buddies puff down on the dirt weed in the riparian zone?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mhmmm....Marshmellows


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Mhmmm....Marshmellows










PT


----------



## P.A. ROCKER




----------



## bmitch

that colt sure has some fine colour markings on him.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

The whif said she was getting me a present, she can't keep a secret. Nobody ever given me horse before.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> The whif said she was getting me a present, she can't keep a secret. Nobody ever given me horse before.


You got a horse as a present!? That's awesome man!!
Are you gonna pimp it out!? :laughing:


----------



## mudslingr

P.A. ROCKER said:


> American Spotted Draft Horse Colt - YouTube



From what I see on Google Earth you have a nice piece of land for it to run around on ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Happy Canada Day Long Weekend boys!!
Now, I gotta go to work....:blink: Hate my life....


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Happy Canada Day Long Weekend boys!!
> Now, I gotta go to work....:blink: Hate my life....
> Canadian National Canthem - YouTube


Where have I heard that song before :whistling2:

And you forgot to mention, in conjunction with Canada day, were celebrating the war of 1812. Two hundred years of holding back the evil conquering expansionist war Mongoling invading empire to the south..................................... Mexico.

Off to work too.... must get bacon breakfast sandwich on a Maple cinnamon french toast bagel, along with 2 medium double double coffee's before 12 noon


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Where have I heard that song before :whistling2:
> 
> And you forgot to mention, in conjunction with Canada day, were celebrating the war of 1812. Two hundred years of holding back the evil conquering expansionist war Mongoling invading empire to the south..................................... Mexico.
> 
> Off to work too.... must get bacon breakfast sandwich on a Maple cinnamon french toast bagel, along with 2 medium double double coffee's before 12 noon


Medium double doubles!?
No Lrg or Xlrg? lol
Ya, im taking off too. Too many jobs on the go to afford myself a long weekend.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

A great book for all to read, about a special little town, that loves their sheep:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

OK, Very relaxed now. Just got out of the Hot Springs.


----------



## Kiwiman

Mudshark said:


> OK, Very relaxed now. Just got out of the Hot Springs.


Looks like New Zealand, but without the sheep :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I'm so jealous....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Don't you Canadians do any hunting?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Don't you Canadians do any hunting?


well, you don't go into a hot tub, unless you have a few beaver's at your side.

Got any pics of what you bagged mudshark:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Don't you Canadians do any hunting?


Beer hunting mostly.


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> OK, Very relaxed now. Just got out of the Hot Springs.


Tried to give a Thank You, but all the ads and what not along the right side are covering the tab up. So, :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> Beer hunting mostly.


:lol::lol:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Don't you Canadians do any hunting?


If your into hunting PA, you might half to make Moose boy your best buddy...... Sudbury

Most of us Canucks live right by the American boarder, You would think we like you guys or something. But all the really good hunting is way up North, where most Canucks dare not go (big F'n horse flies:blink

So where PT lives, you can get wolves, Moose, bears, deer and so on. Where I live you can get little bunny wabbits and squirrels. Deer by musket or crossbow sometimes. But we don't like letting you yanks know when that is. Since you guys love going into foreign countries with your guns a blazing, shooting everything you see:furious:

So go visit Moose boy:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I chase bears with this!







Yes...that's a toe nail clipper.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I chase bears with this!
> View attachment 4687
> 
> Yes...that's a toe nail clipper.


OH OH,,,,, you shouldn't say things like that on DWT:blink:

PROVE IT !!!!:yes::thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> OH OH,,,,, you shouldn't say things like that on DWT:blink:
> 
> PROVE IT !!!!:yes::thumbup:


Well....I have seen more bears than moose this year...
I think that would be easier to film than finding a moose for you.
Alright. I'll start keeping a pair of nail clippers in my truck. Next to my video camera. Waiting for a bear to show it's face!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well....I have seen more bears than moose this year...
> I think that would be easier to film than finding a moose for you.
> Alright. I'll start keeping a pair of nail clippers in my truck. Next to my video camera. Waiting for a bear to show it's face!


Sounds good.... Bear it is:thumbsup:

just keep your slowest worker around you all the time, in case you half to out run......or hold on









Get yourself a fat girl friend, who likes to go for walks in the woods, you will be able to out run her, and she will act as good bait too. And if you see no bears, you can get some bare hugging going on


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Get yourself a fat girl friend, who likes to go for walks in the woods, you will be able to out run her, and she will act as good bait too. And if you see no bears, you can get some bare hugging going on


Why don't I just chase fat girls with nail clippers!? :laughing::jester:


----------



## Mudshark

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Don't you Canadians do any hunting?


Beaver Hunting


----------



## CatD7

moore said:


> I can only plug this in when I'm home alone..If I set the volume knob at 3 ..The screens fall out the windows , and all the nick nacks fall off the shelfs... :yes::yes::yes:



My amp goes to 11.


----------



## VANMAN

catd7 said:


> my amp goes to 11.


 14 lad


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> Sounds good.... Bear it is:thumbsup:
> 
> just keep your slowest worker around you all the time, in case you half to out run......or hold on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get yourself a fat girl friend, who likes to go for walks in the woods, you will be able to out run her, and she will act as good bait too. And if you see no bears, you can get some bare hugging going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE)
> PT is the slowest worker!:jester:
> And a girlfriend!
> Whats the chance of that??:blink:
> Maybe a boyfriend!!!
> SORRY


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> PT is the slowest worker!
> And a girlfriend!
> Whats the chance of that??:blink:
> Maybe a boyfriend!!!
> SORRY


 Have I ever insulted you VANMAN?....I don't think so....
What did I do to deserve that!? Eh?! EH!? Answer me dammit!

Actually, funny story, I was in BabiesR'Us today because one of my employees, Nick, just had his first baby boy last night. So I went into buy him and his wife and the new little baby some presents.
Anyways, I asked one of the cashiers for help and she was just all over me! It was pretty weird...Nice girl. Just weird. And...not good looking.
Actually...she kind'a looked like 2buck :blink: 
She started calling me her new best friend... after talking to her for all of 5 minutes.
Why don't smoking hot, thin blondes don't ever walk up to me and say that!?
Then I'd be like hell ya!!
Only the fatties....:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

VANMAN said:


> 2buckcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> PT is the slowest worker!:jester:
> And a girlfriend!
> Whats the chance of that??:blink:
> Maybe a boyfriend!!!
> SORRY
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say boy friend, put I couldn't find any GAY looking smileys for Moose boy:whistling2:
Click to expand...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Have I ever insulted you VANMAN?....I don't think so....
> What did I do to deserve that!? Eh?! EH!? Answer me dammit!
> 
> Actually, funny story, I was in BabiesR'Us today because one of my employees, Nick, just had his first baby boy last night. So I went into buy him and his wife and the new little baby some presents.
> Anyways, I asked one of the cashiers for help and she was just all over me! It was pretty weird...Nice girl. Just weird. And...not good looking.
> Actually...she kind'a looked like 2buck :blink:
> She started calling me her new best friend... after talking to her for all of 5 minutes.
> Why don't smoking hot, thin blondes don't ever walk up to me and say that!?
> Then I'd be like hell ya!!
> Only the fatties....


So did you get her number:whistling2:

Go for it, do a fat one for team Drywall talk (just don't film it:blink


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> So did you get her number:whistling2:
> 
> Go for it, do a fat one for team Drywall talk (just don't film it:blink


:lol: Hahaha! OMG! That made me laugh.
When I first joined this site I never thought I'd get to know all of you guys well enough to hear "Go for it, do a fat one for team Drywall Talk!"
Haha! That's hillarious. 

And no, I didn't want her number. Her friend who was working with her was pretty damn hot though..Should of asked her. lol


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just weird. And...not good looking.
> Actually...she kind'a looked like 2buck :blink:
> ......................
> Why don't smoking hot, thin blondes don't ever walk up to me and say that!?
> Then I'd be like hell ya!!
> Only the fatties....:jester:


Hey 2Buck......PT called you fat!!!


----------



## CatD7

VANMAN said:


> 14 lad


My amp goes to 11.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Hey 2Buck......PT called you fat!!!


Thank god he said I'm fat,,,, that means I'm not his type:whistling2:

But in your case Kiwiman, you may not be pretty, but you are skinny, and if you wore a blonde wig. You might hear Moose boy, talk about moving to kiwiland:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Thank god he said I'm fat,,,, that means I'm not his type:whistling2:
> 
> But in your case Kiwiman, you may not be pretty, but you are skinny, and if you wore a blonde wig. You might hear Moose boy, talk about moving to kiwiland:thumbsup:


Hey! Who's that cute blonde?!


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey! Who's that cute blonde?!


:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud

You mean this one ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

machinemud said:


> You mean this one ?


lol! I was just kidding around.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Oh Cazna the worlds greatest taper, Cazna the worlds greatest painter, the worlds greatest builder, the number one tool whore on drywall talk, the one who gives the best advice on DWT

Did you by chance take any pictures of Kiwiman when he came to visit you last year. Some of us Drywall talk members would like to use,,,,, I mean see pictures of kiwiman in action:whistling2:

If you do, maybe I can get 2bjr to takes some pics of his girl friends Boobs for you

Don't worry, shes not fat like Moose boys women:whistling2:


----------



## gam026

PrecisionTaping said:


> Have I ever insulted you VANMAN?....I don't think so....
> What did I do to deserve that!? Eh?! EH!? Answer me dammit!
> 
> Why don't smoking hot, thin blondes don't ever walk up to me and say that!?
> Then I'd be like hell ya!!
> Only the fatties....:jester:


Cause there all here in nova scotia. :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't worry, shes not fat like Moose boys women:whistling2:


:furious: Seriously!?...I mean really?...



gam026 said:


> Cause there all here in nova scotia. :jester:


Makes sense! I know where I must go. lol


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Have I ever insulted you VANMAN?....I don't think so....
> What did I do to deserve that!? Eh?! EH!? Answer me dammit!
> 
> Actually, funny story, I was in BabiesR'Us today because one of my employees, Nick, just had his first baby boy last night. So I went into buy him and his wife and the new little baby some presents.
> Anyways, I asked one of the cashiers for help and she was just all over me! It was pretty weird...Nice girl. Just weird. And...not good looking.
> Actually...she kind'a looked like 2buck
> She started calling me her new best friend... after talking to her for all of 5 minutes.
> Why don't smoking hot, thin blondes don't ever walk up to me and say that!?
> Then I'd be like hell ya!!
> Only the fatties....:jester:


Hey chief i think some1 has hijacked my profile as there is a couple of posts that i have never put up here I just noticed the other day that something was wrong but i thought it was maybe being pissed as a fart and i did post it! Nathen we need 2 sort this!!!
Its f*cked up that some1 would do this but they better b scared as if i found out who it is !!!! Its only a plane ride away!:yes:


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh Cazna the worlds greatest taper, Cazna the worlds greatest painter, the worlds greatest builder, the number one tool whore on drywall talk, the one who gives the best advice on DWT
> 
> Did you by chance take any pictures of Kiwiman when he came to visit you last year. Some of us Drywall talk members would like to use,,,,, I mean see pictures of kiwiman in action
> 
> If you do, maybe I can get 2bjr to takes some pics of his girl friends Boobs for you
> 
> Don't worry, shes not fat like Moose boys women:whistling2:


 
Haha, Sorry man, I didnt get any pics dam it, You mentioned boobs as well, So close yet so far :jester:


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Hey chief i think some1 has hijacked my profile as there is a couple of posts that i have never put up here I just noticed the other day that something was wrong but i thought it was maybe being pissed as a fart and i did post it! Nathen we need 2 sort this!!!
> Its f*cked up that some1 would do this but they better b scared as if i found out who it is !!!! Its only a plane ride away!:yes:


Wow, Imagine the fun you could have with someone elses profile vanman you drunken bum that doesnt wear any underpants under his kilt.

These are very nice biscuts we have in nz and is no way connected to the visual view one may get if you stand under a scotsman wearing a kilt on scaffold..............Dont look up :whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Sorry vanman, Someone must have hacked my profile, I would never post anything such as above :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

Ah-hahaha ......Gingernuts


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> Hey chief i think some1 has hijacked my profile as there is a couple of posts that i have never put up here I just noticed the other day that something was wrong but i thought it was maybe being pissed as a fart and i did post it! Nathen we need 2 sort this!!!
> Its f*cked up that some1 would do this but they better b scared as if i found out who it is !!!! Its only a plane ride away!:yes:


That's weird bro!
Hopefully you can figure out what's going on...


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's weird bro!
> Hopefully you can figure out what's going on...


 I sent u a pm who i think it is!
Its the only f*ckwit with the brains of a 2 year old on here that i can think of:furious:
But then again there is 1 other!!!


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Wow, Imagine the fun you could have with someone elses profile vanman you drunken bum that doesnt wear any underpants under his kilt.
> 
> These are very nice biscuts we have in nz and is no way connected to the visual view one may get if you stand under a scotsman wearing a kilt on scaffold..............Dont look up :whistling2:


 Well some1 is f*ckin we my nuts and they aint ginger


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> I sent u a pm who i think it is!
> Its the only f*ckwit with the brains of a 2 year old on here that i can think of:furious:
> But then again there is 1 other!!!


I found a possible suspect that matches your description, his face has been blurred to conceal his identity :whistling2:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Hey chief i think some1 has hijacked my profile as there is a couple of posts that i have never put up here I just noticed the other day that something was wrong but i thought it was maybe being pissed as a fart and i did post it! Nathen we need 2 sort this!!!
> Its f*cked up that some1 would do this but they better b scared as if i found out who it is !!!! Its only a plane ride away!:yes:


I don't know Beer monster:whistling2:....The last pm you sent me ..You wasn't ripped ...but the way you were talkin you were about too!!

LOL!!! btw...Thanks for the offer bro..but I have a 3.5 Columbia head already ..I bought new. 

Remember:yes:....A drunk mans word..Is a sober mans thought!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> I found a possible suspect that matches your description, his face has been blurred to conceal his identity :whistling2:


You mean, Joe has 4 different dolls on the market


----------



## PrecisionTaping

This was an idea that me and my buddy nick had a few months back when I first bought our new video camera. 
This was the first time we used the camera.

*It was an idea for a YouTube series to be called "Deadliest Contractor."*

A spin off from the original deadliest warrior. 
We thought it would be funny and sort of cool to pin different trades together in an epic battle to the death.

example: 
Insulator vs Electrician
Brick layer vs Siding guy
Drywaller vs Roofer
Taper vs Plumber 
Framer vs Tin Basher Etc, Etc...

Anyways, we had come up with a short fight scene just to see if any of this was possible and our editing skills were good enough...
Keep in mind this was over 5 months ago and it was the first time I ever tried any kind of editing.
I never ended up adding any of the blood or sparks or anything because we sort of lost interest and moved onto other ideas.
But I forgot I uploaded the video on YouTube as private to show a few friends, and I thought I would show it to you guys to see what you think.

Here's our short fight scene


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> This was an idea that me and my buddy nick had a few months back when I first bought our new video camera.
> This was the first time we used the camera.
> 
> *It was an idea for a YouTube series to be called "Deadliest Contractor."*
> 
> A spin off from the original deadliest warrior.
> We thought it would be funny and sort of cool to pin different trades together in an epic battle to the death.
> 
> example:
> Insulator vs Electrician
> Brick layer vs Siding guy
> Drywaller vs Roofer
> Taper vs Plumber
> Framer vs Tin Basher Etc, Etc...
> 
> Anyways, we had come up with a short fight scene just to see if any of this was possible and our editing skills were good enough...
> Keep in mind this was over 5 months ago and it was the first time I ever tried any kind of editing.
> I never ended up adding any of the blood or sparks or anything because we sort of lost interest and moved onto other ideas.
> But I forgot I uploaded the video on YouTube as private to show a few friends, and I thought I would show it to you guys to see what you think.
> 
> Here's our short fight scene
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


It don't work:furious:

Plus my idea is better, go out on a DATE!!!! bring some girls home and,,,,,,,,, or maybe a better idea, take them to work, and instead of "girls gone wild" do some Construction girls gone wild:thumbup:

Tell them tapers know a good butt when they see one, that you need to feel if it's smooth.........

Dammit, I'm heading over to Red tube:whistling2:


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> It don't work:furious:
> 
> Plus my idea is better, go out on a DATE!!!! bring some girls home and,,,,,,,,, or maybe a better idea, take them to work, and instead of "girls gone wild" do some Construction girls gone wild:thumbup:
> 
> Tell them tapers know a good butt when they see one, that you need to feel if it's smooth.........
> 
> Dammit, I'm heading over to Red tube:whistling2:


 Hell ya:thumbsup: go get some


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Construction girls gone wild....
that will go over great with youtube rules & regulations. lol


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> Hell ya:thumbsup: go get some


:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

*Check out what I just bought!! Woot woot!!!*


----------



## sdrdrywall

What year is that pt ? Be careful...looking to get a new one got rid of my 06 r1 I'm thinkin about a hayabusa gotta love the speed:jester:


----------



## moore

crotch rocket....Be careful PT! :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> What year is that pt ? Be careful...looking to get a new one got rid of my 06 r1 I'm thinkin about a hayabusa gotta love the speed:jester:


Believe it or not that's a 1988 Honda Hurricane 600.
She's one day younger than me.
I was born Decemeber 31st/1987.
So I like to think she was made January 1st/1988

*Another reason why I love being single!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> crotch rocket....Be careful PT! :yes:


Oh, don't worry. I'll be careful.
I should probably think about getting my motorcycle licence now though :laughing: :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> What year is that pt ? Be careful...looking to get a new one got rid of my 06 r1 I'm thinkin about a hayabusa gotta love the speed:jester:


Hayabusa's are insane too!


----------



## sdrdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> Believe it or not that's a 1988 Honda Hurricane 600.
> She's one day younger than me.
> I was born Decemeber 31st/1987.
> So I like to think she was made January 1st/1988
> 
> *Another reason why I love being single!!*:thumbsup:


I remember riding those in high-school


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> I remember riding those in high-school


Hahaha! Sweet man! I couldn't believe the shape it was in for an 88!
I was on my way home and saw it outside someone's house with a for sale sign and I thought to myself "That's way too new...Probably wants a fortune for it..." But I stopped anyways because I like shiny things!
And to my astonishment it was an 88! Crazyness! 
I instantly turned around and drove to the bank.
I paid 1400$ Certified. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Have fun .there's nothing like coming home from work and going out for an hour or two to clear the head no work no phone just you and the bike .it a love affair like a kiwi and a sheep:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> *Check out what I just bought!! Woot woot!!!*


Thats a cheap toy :thumbsup:
Over here we call bikers temporary New Zealanders.....be careful, they don't have airbags.



sdrdrywall said:


> Have fun .there's nothing like coming home from work and going out for an hour or two to clear the head no work no phone just you and the bike .it a love affair *like a kiwi and a sheep*:whistling2:


I saw that


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> Have fun .there's nothing like coming home from work and going out for an hour or two to clear the head no work no phone just you and the bike .it a love affair like a kiwi and a sheep:whistling2:


Sweet! Look forward to it!



Kiwiman said:


> Thats a cheap toy :thumbsup:
> Over here we call bikers temporary New Zealanders.....be careful, they don't have airbags.


Hahaha! Too funny. That doesn't bother me.
Aren't we all just temporary anyways?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Bye-Bye Moose boy, it was nice knowing you









2 bucks says he hits a Moose with it, Then we truly can call him Moose boy


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Bye-Bye Moose boy, it was nice knowing you
> 2 bucks says he hits a Moose with it, Then we truly can call him Moose boy


That would suck....allot... lol


----------



## gam026

PrecisionTaping said:


> *Check out what I just bought!! Woot woot!!!*
> View attachment 5029
> 
> View attachment 5030
> 
> View attachment 5031
> 
> View attachment 5032


My business partner races bikes as a hobby but only drives those bikes on the track. He drives a in the 1000 class and said he had to stop driving on the streets because ca drivers have no respect for bikes and are the main cause of bike accident, not the bike drivers themselves. 

Be carefull and remember drive like your invisible.


----------



## justadrywallguy

Found all these this morning, no full pieces except for the scrapper. Not a bad little haul for 4 hours in the woods this morning. Was feeling GREAT for having a stilts spill yesterday


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gam026 said:


> My business partner races bikes as a hobby but only drives those bikes on the track. He drives a in the 1000 class and said he had to stop driving on the streets because ca drivers have no respect for bikes and are the main cause of bike accident, not the bike drivers themselves.
> 
> Be carefull and remember drive like your invisible.


Thanks man! I'll be careful.
Drive like I'm invisible! :thumbsup:



justadrywallguy said:


> Found all these this morning, no full pieces except for the scrapper. Not a bad little haul for 4 hours in the woods this morning. Was feeling GREAT for having a stilts spill yesterday


That's cool bro!


----------



## sdrdrywall

I think It's drive like your invincible!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> I think It's drive like your invincible!!!


Hahaha!
Drive like your invincible...right into a rock cut.


----------



## VANMAN

sdrdrywall said:


> What year is that pt ? Be careful...looking to get a new one got rid of my 06 r1 I'm thinkin about a hayabusa gotta love the speed:jester:


I have an 98 R1 in my garage:yes:
Yea the original that not a lot r left out there!!
I did have a suzuki 07 plate gsx 750 after i passed my test but sold the thing before the C.S.A got it


----------



## PrecisionTaping




----------



## gazman

Very generous of you Brian.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Aint DWT great.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Very generous of you Brian.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Aint DWT great.


Drywall Talk is awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Brian since you're given stuff away I could use a couple hot 20 year olds blond if possible. and no moose :jester: thanks


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> Brian since you're given stuff away I could use a couple hot 20 year olds blond if possible. and no moose :jester: thanks


One of my X's is blonde!
We're still friends, I'll see how she feels about northern NJ :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

She might be ok with nj ..its the 280 lb covered in tattoos drywaller that could present a problem unless she likes that sorta thing


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> She might be ok with nj ..its the 280 lb covered in tattoos drywaller that could present a problem unless she likes that sorta thing


Hmm...I don't know..She's pretty innocent..lol!
But sort of freaky too  She might go for it. lol


----------



## moore

PT That's too much man! Since we both love our music I have something in mind in return... I will give the guitar to my Son.
He LOVES Chuck Berry!:yes: THANKS BRO!

I was kinda looking foward to a fat chick... Oh well!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> PT That's too much man! Since we both love our music I have something in mind in return... I will give the guitar to my Son.
> He LOVES Chuck Berry!:yes: THANKS BRO!
> 
> I was kinda looking foward to a fat chick... Oh well!


Sweet!! Show em the ropes! Enjoy it yourself too though!
You work too hard. Take a break! :thumbsup:
And you're Welcome!


----------



## cazna

Anyone play pool??

http://www.youtube.com/embed/AeiEiSKAp5M?rel=0


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Anyone play pool??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/AeiEiSKAp5M?rel=0


Dear god!!
I would play if there was hot women laying on the table letting me stare down their shirts as I play with my balls.
Pool balls I mean! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> PT That's too much man! Since we both love our music I have something in mind in return... I will give the guitar to my Son.
> He LOVES Chuck Berry!:yes: THANKS BRO!
> 
> I was kinda looking foward to a fat chick... Oh well!


Your Inbox is full bro


----------



## Kiwiman

...........You the man Brian :thumbsup:, thats incredibly generous of you, I don't know what Moore is sending you but I hope it's got long legs, a slim body, and large breasts


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> ...........You the man Brian :thumbsup:, thats incredibly generous of you, I don't know what Moore is sending you but I hope it's got long legs, a slim body, and large breasts


Hahaha! Moore's not sending me anything. I told him not too.
I don't want or expect anything in return. It was a one way present. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Anyone play pool??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/AeiEiSKAp5M?rel=0


My pocket pool skills increased after watching your vid:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

By the way Moose boy, I also like your.....,truck, bazooka, power tools, your video camera, your house and your silly little hat you wear.

Will send you some free kittens in exchange for any said items. Or I can send you this nice Moose hat I found on the net. You can wear it when walking in the woods:whistling2:

That was nice of you to do:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> By the way Moose boy, I also like your.....,truck, bazooka, power tools, your video camera, your house and your silly little hat you wear.
> 
> Will send you some free kittens in exchange for any said items. Or I can send you this nice Moose hat I found on the net. You can wear it when walking in the woods:whistling2:
> 
> That was nice of you to do:thumbsup:


lol! Thanks! I'll give your offer some thought, although I am allergic to cats..so most likely not...lol


----------



## carpentaper

cazna said:


> Anyone play pool??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/AeiEiSKAp5M?rel=0


that video was way too tasteful for my liking. but i wouldn't want you to get banned for posting something i would like:jester:


----------



## cazna

carpentaper said:


> that video was way too tasteful for my liking. but i wouldn't want you to get banned for posting something i would like:jester:


I think that guy might be gay, Or he emptyed them before he did that clip, I would be so distracted my balls would be everywhere.


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> Anyone play pool??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/AeiEiSKAp5M?rel=0


Holy sh!t.

There's probably not a shot on the table that guy can't make. That was amazing to watch. Someone mentioned a hot girl....I didn't even notice.....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Welp, watched this over the weekend for the ???? time.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Welp, watched this over the weekend for the ???? time.


 good bad ugly? or fist full of dollars?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

This help?


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> This help?


 He paints the town red at the end ....I can't think of the title...Damn it!!:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> He paints the town red at the end ....I can't think of the title...Damn it!!:furious:


This help? 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000142/
Scroll down the list of movies, maybe it will come to you.


----------



## DSJOHN

Believe the one you watched was "HIGH PLAINS DRIFTER"


----------



## DLSdrywall

Either that or hang em high, or good, bad, and the ugly


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

You guy need to learn the different Clint hats. Last hint.


----------



## moore

Josey Whales:thumbup:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Present for Moore - YouTube


 THANK YOU PT! That's a fine Instrument..Matthew says thanks too .I just spent 2 hours playin it ..The longest I've sat down with a guitar in years:yes: Don't worry the boy will take better care of it than I will..I think he has that Cazna syndrome ...everything has to be so so..In it's place..and clean clean!!

I have your addy!!:tt2::tt2::tt2: :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> ...........You the man Brian :thumbsup:, thats incredibly generous of you, I don't know what Moore is sending you but I hope it's got long legs, a slim body, and large breasts


 If I had one of those...Why would I give It away?:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> If I had one of those...Why would I give It away?:blink:


I don't think you and kiwiman are thinking about the same thing:whistling2:

I bet your son was more excited than you were, looks like he is digging right in there to grab that guitar :thumbsup:

I would of hid it in a closet till xmas, Then Christmas morning say look at what dad bought you,,,,,,,, I'm a cheap SOB:whistling2:


----------



## moore

That's the way I like em ...Spread eagle and ready!!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> THANK YOU PT! That's a fine Instrument..Matthew says thanks too .I just spent 2 hours playin it ..The longest I've sat down with a guitar in years:yes: Don't worry the boy will take better care of it than I will..I think he has that Cazna syndrome ...everything has to be so so..In it's place..and clean clean!!
> 
> I have your addy!!:tt2:


That's awesome Moore!! Glad she arrived safely! 
And that picture of Matt's pretty cute. I'm glad he likes it!
Makes it all worth it! Seeing that she's gone to a good home.
And I'm contributing to help a younger generation learn to play the guitar. 

I wish when I was his age that some random stranger across the world would have shipped me a guitar so I could learn on! haha! 
Unfortunately things like that just don't happen anymore.

*Live as though the world were as it should be, to show it what it can be!* :thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Just bought this beauty with my brother in law. It's a 2008 18.5' with a 75hp four stroke Yamaha and its got all of 5.9 hours on her, I can't wait to get it on the water. Brother gets it first though then we get it in two weeks.


----------



## gazman

I cant see any rod holders .


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> I cant see any rod holders .


 Or a beer cooler..:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

That things awesome!!


----------



## saskataper

gazman said:


> I cant see any rod holders .


It's on the side of the helm. Unless your talking about the ones that hold your rod while you fish so you can concentrate on drinking. It's also got a fish finder, tow bar, stereo, and a remote winch on the trailer for loading and unloading. we're thinking about getting a trolling motor for it as well. 
My brother just took it about 5hrs north today to go camping and fishing with his new girl and I guess he forgot the fishing rods.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> It's on the side of the helm. Unless your talking about the ones that hold your rod while you fish so you can concentrate on drinking. It's also got a fish finder, tow bar, stereo, and a remote winch on the trailer for loading and unloading. we're thinking about getting a trolling motor for it as well.
> My brother just took it about 5hrs north today to go camping and fishing with his new girl and I guess he forgot the fishing rods.


Forgot!? Pftt ya right. 
All I would need with me is a girl too. :laughing:
And maybe some beer...
Actually no, not maybe. Definitely!


----------



## JustMe

saskataper said:


> Just bought this beauty with my brother in law. It's a 2008 18.5' with a 75hp four stroke Yamaha and its got all of 5.9 hours on her, I can't wait to get it on the water. Brother gets it first though then we get it in two weeks.


That's what I've been saying I'd like for a boat. Some room.


----------



## moore

Check it out PT.. My dad gave this guitar to his mother-n-law over 40 years ago..She gave it to me last week. It's a Gibson j-50ADJ
1968/69 I think? Maybe you could tell me more about it?


----------



## mudslingr

http://www.guitarcenter.com/In-Store-Vintage-VINTAGE-1964-GIBSON-J50-ADJ-107783365-i2529551.gc

Nice score moore ! Next vid ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

That's a wicked guitar bro!!!
You've been a lucky guy this last week! haha!
What you have there is probably the most succesful acoustic guitar that gibson ever produced.
It's a 1968 for sure!
1968 is the year they put the Gibson logo's on the pick guard. And in 1969 the guitars had square shoulders.
That guitar is worth anywhere from $2500 to $3400 bro :yes:
Hold onto that guitar. Since the year 2000, those guitars have been averaging a 7% mark up every year in value.

Oh, ADJ is an abbreviation for "adjustable bridge" , gibson added adjustable bridges to the j-45 and j-50 during the 50's and 60's.
Those models were discontinued in 1985, but have since then been reintroduced again.

I'm almost 100% sure it's a 1968, but if you gave me the serial number on the back of the peg head I could tell you for sure.

Congrats man! She's a beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

serial # 932070 from what i've gathered off the web The adjustable bridge on these guitars were often replaced by pickers with a fixed bridge for a better sound. To find one with the original bridge is a good thing:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> serial # 932070 from what i've gathered off the web The adjustable bridge on these guitars were often replaced by pickers with a fixed bridge for a better sound. To find one with the original bridge is a good thing:thumbsup:


Yup! You're right.
Here, check it out.
http://www.gibson.com/Files/downloads/bluebook/GibsonSERIALNUMBERS.pdf

Although I can't see your number directly in the system, the closest numbers to it are all 1968.
And the body and style all indicate that as well.
Gibson was pretty random with their serial numbers and labelling.
You'll understand if you click on the link.
But it's a 1968. :yes:


----------



## Mudshark

WOW PT - you know your guitars!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> WOW PT - you know your guitars!!


Hehehe, I used to know them allot better...I tend to study whatever I'm interested in at the time pretty vigorously. But because I have such a wide interest in things some of it sticks and some of it I forget to make way for new stuff.
That's how it goes I guess. Can't remember it all.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Haha! This made me laugh!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! This made me laugh!
> 
> View attachment 5267


There use to be a funny pic thread, but the mods deleted it:furious::furious:

There was too much nudity :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> There use to be a funny pic thread, but the mods deleted it:furious::furious:
> 
> There was too much nudity :whistling2::whistling2:


We could start up another one?
Nothing wrong with funny pictures...As long as they don't get too out of hand.


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> There use to be a funny pic thread, but the mods deleted it:furious::furious:
> 
> There was too much nudity :whistling2::whistling2:


 AHHH...Those were the days....Remember when some of us had half naked ladies as avitars??


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Let the games begin!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Just because I care for you guys!
Here's a little present!
**I removed the present, lol! Might have been a little crude**

For those interested, just YouTube "kate upton cat daddy dance"


----------



## SlimPickins

My f***ing 8 year old son just walked up while that was on.


----------



## AtlanticDrywall

Pt, 

I've got an old Fender Precision Bass. I bought it when I was in 7th grade... So about 17-18 years ago. At the time they told it was a mid-1970's Fender. I have always been suspicious of that date. At very least there have been some alterations to it, notable the pickups. What's the chances you can help me date it and come up with an approximate value for it?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Pt,
> 
> I've got an old Fender Precision Bass. I bought it when I was in 7th grade... So about 17-18 years ago. At the time they told it was a mid-1970's Fender. I have always been suspicious of that date. At very least there have been some alterations to it, notable the pickups. What's the chances you can help me date it and come up with an approximate value for it?


Hit me up!
If you can post a picture or two and write down the serial number on the back it shouldn't be too hard at all.
There aren't too many models of Fender Bass'.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

HEY HEY!! Looking for a mudrunner for a YouTube video.
Anyone want to trade a mudrunner for something!?
Open to possibilities.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

PrecisionTaping said:


> HEY HEY!! Looking for a mudrunner for a YouTube video.
> Anyone want to trade a mudrunner for something!?
> Open to possibilities.


What do you got to trade? Any guns??


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What do you got to trade? Any guns??


I was thinking maybe my spare set of Columbia boxes. One 10" and one 12".
As far as guns go, I don't really want to trade my hardened, I'll be using it on the house I'm boarding right now..
And my other Columbia is still in parts. I think I'm just gonna send that one away to get fixed. I'm too lazy. lol.
So not really anything as far as zooks go.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> As far as guns go, I don't really want to trade my hardened, I'll be using it on the house I'm boarding right now..










Your going to use your bazooka


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Your going to use your bazooka


Yes and?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yes and?


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/ :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/ :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Oh....I'm allowed to look at your videos now!? :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh....I'm allowed to look at your videos now!? :whistling2:


Let me see







I will be nice and let you watch them for the next 3 days:thumbup:

Then back to the norm:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Let me see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be nice and let you watch them for the next 3 days:thumbup:
> 
> Then back to the norm:whistling2:


Yay!!! We're friends again for 3 days! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yay!!! We're friends again for 3 days! :thumbup:


Uhm







could you try not posting for three days then

Not being able to pick on you for 3 days could feel like eternity







:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Uhm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you try not posting for three days then
> 
> Not being able to pick on you for 3 days could feel like eternity:jester:


So I think the best way to tape is with mesh :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> So I think the best way to tape is with mesh :yes:


:furious:


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yay!!! We're friends again for 3 days! :thumbup:


Bugger! ........He'll pick on me for 3 days now


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hey 2buck! Check this out!!
http://youtu.be/aoV0D6wQeck?t=7m33s

This is the rest of the video.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I just found Heaven, it's in London Ontario, Canada









Check this link out







http://www.federatedtool.com/


----------



## PrecisionTaping

lol!
Their website sucks!
But looks like they have good deals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whosnxt1776

Drywall is my hobbie....I drink beer for a living lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping

For anyone interested in seeing an awesome movie, check out the new halo series!
It's obviously a video game adaptation but they did an incredible job of the film. The movie's been broken up in 5 parts to be streamed on YouTube.
They filmed this in promotion of the new Halo video game which comes out November 6th.
This 5 part mini series has been released 1 episode at a time every Friday for the 5 weeks leading up to the release of the video game to help create anticipation.

Episode 4 came out today, and I felt compelled to share it with everyone because of how amazing it was.

You do not need to have played or heard of the video game to watch the film. It's still an amazing story with great acting and special effects.

























*Episode 5*
The conclusion will be released next Friday. I will post on here as well in case anyone wants to see how it ends.

*Enjoy!* :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

PT, I see one of your favorite passtimes is talkin' smack about DWT members over on contractor talk.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> PT, I see one of your favorite passtimes is talkin' smack about DWT members over on contractor talk.:yes:


Is it now!? I haven't logged onto contractor talk for months bro.
After I joined DWT I think I spent another week or two on CT then never really went back on. Some of the CT members sort of followed me on here to ask questions so then I logged back into CT to talk to them because I wasn't replying to any of there PM's anymore.
Don't care much for it now that I found this place.
Check it out.







I joined this place February 2nd. I've been here 8 months now :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck




----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> PT, I see one of your favorite passtimes is talkin' smack about DWT members over on contractor talk.:yes:


Why? What did I say?


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Why? What did I say?


 Oh come on PT....Don't be an asshole!:whistling2::jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Oh come on PT....Don't be an asshole!:whistling2::jester:


I'm fairly confident I never said anything bad about any members..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Quote from PT on Contractor talk...




> _Those guys laugh at everything. Except kiwis..._
> Haha! It's true. Sorry guys.
> We can attribute my earlier crankiness to hanging out with those assholes:yes: on drywall talk all day


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Quote from PT on Contractor talk...


If I'm not mistaken there should have been some emoticons in there somewhere P.A.
You're taking it out of context. It was supposed to be a joke.
And it's true! You guys are assholes :jester:
That's why I like you all!


----------



## JustMe

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Quote from PT on Contractor talk...


:icon_eek:

Last person who called me that on a discussion forum - more like he messaged me it - I disowned.

But then I have been known to p*ss some people off at times.


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> And it's true! You guys are assholes :jester:


Excuse me!!! Thats Mr R Sole to you :yes::whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Looks like they all landed in Sudbury:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman




----------



## Kiwiman

Kiwiman said:


>


But seriously, all pokes in the ribs put aside, PT has done a lot for DWT and has donated a lot of his spare time and not to mention tools and guitars, I think he's earnt the right to call a big hairy Canadian/yeti an asshole...... I'm just not sure which one


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> :icon_eek:
> 
> Last person who called me that on a discussion forum - more like he messaged me it - I disowned.
> 
> But then I have been known to p*ss some people off at times.


Ya, I wasn't talking about any one in particular. Nor would I speak badly about any member. I was just playing around like we do in the forums over here.
That might have also been around the time I got my head stuck in the fence too :blink: I was feeling vulnerable and lashed out :jester:
I apologize.



Kiwiman said:


> But seriously, all pokes in the ribs put aside, PT has done a lot for DWT and has donated a lot of his spare time and not to mention tools and guitars, I think he's earnt the right to call a big hairy Canadian/yeti an asshole...... I'm just not sure which one


:laughing: Thanks man.


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, I wasn't talking about any one in particular. Nor would I speak badly about any member. I was just playing around like we do in the forums over here.
> That might have also been around the time I got my head stuck in the fence too. I was feeling vulnerable and lashed out :jester:
> I apologize.


On vulnerable and lashed out.....that Jester emoticon convinced me. 

Putting the comment back into context, you did say as well, in the bolded part:

_Haha! It's true. Sorry guys.
We can attribute my earlier crankiness to hanging out with those assholes on drywall talk all day








*They're not all bad though. They really are a bunch of good guys.
Just a different sense of humour.* lol._

That to me defines at least some of what you were really meaning, what you were really about - as you said, you were just playing around.

But tying that a**hole comment in with another post, about misstating a bit what Mudshark had messaged......
That's starting to seemingly wander into the area of possible acceptance and belongingness issues (which is important and seemingly wide spread enough that such as Abraham Maslow included it in his popular, or once popular, Hierarchy of Needs). 

In that respect, I think you've grown here in the last few months when it comes to such. Young grasshopper. 

And I won't say I haven't done that as well, as I know I have. I think most all have, at some time or another. Including those here. Needy b*stards.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> But seriously, all pokes in the ribs put aside, PT has done a lot for DWT and has donated a lot of his spare time and not to mention tools and guitars, I think he's earnt the right to call a big hairy Canadian/yeti an asshole...... I'm just not sure which one


:furious:^%#@&* KIWI:furious: *^%$#@ wait till I get home from work:yes:



PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, I wasn't talking about any one in particular. Nor would I speak badly about any member. I was just playing around like we do in the forums over here.
> That might have also been around the time I got my head stuck in the fence too I was feeling vulnerable and lashed out
> I apologize.


So are there any other sites you comment on Moose boy:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> :furious:^%#@&* KIWI:furious: *^%$#@ wait till I get home from work:yes:


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> On vulnerable and lashed out.....that Jester emoticon convinced me.
> 
> Putting the comment back into context, you did say as well, in the bolded part:
> 
> _Haha! It's true. Sorry guys._
> _We can attribute my earlier crankiness to hanging out with those assholes on drywall talk all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _*They're not all bad though. They really are a bunch of good guys.*_
> _*Just a different sense of humour.* lol._
> 
> That to me defines at least some of what you were really meaning, what you were really about - as you said, you were just playing around.
> 
> But tying that a**hole comment in with another post, about misstating a bit what Mudshark had messaged......
> That's starting to seemingly wander into the area of possible acceptance and belongingness issues (which is important and seemingly wide spread enough that such as Abraham Maslow included it in his popular, or once popular, Hierarchy of Needs).
> 
> In that respect, I think you've grown here in the last few months when it comes to such. Young grasshopper.
> 
> And I won't say I haven't done that as well, as I know I have. I think most all have, at some time or another. Including those here. Needy b*stards.


 :jester:


----------



## moore

I took no offense to the comment what so ever!

Does that mean I really am an asshole?:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> I took no offense to the comment what so ever!
> 
> *Does that mean I really am an asshole?*:blink:


Sorry Moore.....But if I didn't do it then 2Buck would have :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> But tying that a**hole comment in with another post, about misstating a bit what Mudshark had messaged......


Ya...I don't actually recall the events of how all that happened too well..but my statement wasn't far from the truth...



2buckcanuck said:


> So are there any other sites you comment on Moose boy:whistling2:


Not really no. I don't even go on Contractor Talk anymore. That was before my DWT days.



moore said:


> I took no offense to the comment what so ever!
> 
> Does that mean I really am an asshole?:blink:


You mean there was doubt before now!? :jester:


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> :jester:


lol. Smart $ss.

Btw moore, about being a needy b*stard and your work performance issues...... :whistling2::jester: 



PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya...I don't actually recall the events of how all that happened too well..*but my statement wasn't far from the truth*...


I see. So you admit to being an Augmenter.


----------



## moore

Btw moore, about being a needy b*stard and your work performance issues...... :whistling2::jester: 

Jesus Christ Man !!! Can't you just come out say something in terms I can understand!:lol: Needy bastard?:blink:

performance issues ? now That's just down right personal!!!!


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> Jesus Christ Man !!! Can't you just come out say something in terms I can understand!:lol: Needy bastard?:blink:
> 
> performance issues ? now That's just down right personal!!!!


:whistling2:...:jester:....


----------



## 2buckcanuck

2buckcanuck said:


> :furious:^%#@&* KIWI:furious: *^%$#@ wait till I get home from work:yes:


I have no idea what this picture means, but they said this is a standard Kiwi practice....

Nuff said:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

PrecisionTaping said:


> Is it now!? I haven't logged onto contractor talk for months bro.
> After I joined DWT I think I spent another week or two on CT then never really went back on. Some of the CT members sort of followed me on here to ask questions so then I logged back into CT to talk to them because I wasn't replying to any of there PM's anymore.
> Don't care much for it now that I found this place.
> Check it out.
> View attachment 5887
> 
> I joined this place February 2nd. I've been here 8 months now :yes:


Hey PT - Havent been over there in a long time myself. A few of us only went over there to get our chat room fix cause DWT was undergoing some changes at the time. Maybe a bunch of us should "DROP IN" there again soon and stir it up a bit. Maybe find that TNT guy again (I was going to say asshole). Pick a time and date and we will tell those jack of all trade master of none idiots a thing or two about drywall.


----------



## chris

i like picking on the property preservation guys:yes: and electricians:yes: and plummers. There also are a few remodeling experts I like to take swings at from time to time... its fun


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> i like picking on the property preservation guys:yes: and electricians:yes: and plummers. There also are a few remodeling experts I like to take swings at from time to time... its fun


Maybe I should go over there and look around.


----------



## br549

chris said:


> i like picking on the property preservation guys:yes: and electricians:yes: and plummers. There also are a few remodeling experts I like to take swings at from time to time... its fun


"Remodeling experts" Yeah they're fun aren't they? The Armando Montelongo wannabes  They always focus on the guys who do about 30 or so % of the work that their buyers are going to see when they look at the house. The appliances, tile, hardwood flooring etc... and they always like to rush (and want to pay with peanuts) the guy who is responsible for the other 70%. That would be the DRYWALL GUY. :yes:


----------



## chris

SlimPickins said:


> Maybe I should go over there and look around.


 :yes: lotta cool woodworking pics


----------



## DSJOHN

Mudshark said:


> Hey PT - Havent been over there in a long time myself. A few of us only went over there to get our chat room fix cause DWT was undergoing some changes at the time. Maybe a bunch of us should "DROP IN" there again soon and stir it up a bit. Maybe find that TNT guy again (I was going to say asshole). Pick a time and date and we will tell those jack of all trade master of none idiots a thing or two about drywall.


yeah Mud couldnt remember the 2 that pisd me off he was one [smartest guy ever ha ha] them


----------



## JustMe

SlimPickins said:


> Maybe I should go over there and look around.


I did go over and take a little look around. 2nd thread I got into was this, to which I went a little like :icon_eek: : http://www.contractortalk.com/f115/epa-paid-me-visit-125492/

Maybe a good thread to read if one is into things like renoing in the U.S.


----------



## DSJOHN

My head spins reading from these guys---damn


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

JustMe said:


> I did go over and take a little look around. 2nd thread I got into was this, to which I went a little like :icon_eek: : http://www.contractortalk.com/f115/epa-paid-me-visit-125492/
> 
> Maybe a good thread to read if one is into things like renoing in the U.S.


Here in the communist states you have to get the lead certification if you plan on doing any interior/ exterior work, including drywall and paint, on homes built before 1978. I personally think it's crap. It costs a few thousand to take the class and purchase the special vacuum cleaner they force you to buy. Your contractor insurance goes up as a result of handling lead. I didn't like to do much remodel work, now I have a reason to do none.:thumbup:


----------



## moore

DSJOHN said:


> yeah Mud couldnt remember the 2 that pisd me off he was one [smartest guy ever ha ha] them


 His avitar explains everything:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> I did go over and take a little look around. 2nd thread I got into was this, to which I went a little like :icon_eek: : http://www.contractortalk.com/f115/epa-paid-me-visit-125492/
> 
> Maybe a good thread to read if one is into things like renoing in the U.S.


Yes, that's one thread I read, I was like :blink:..... 150 houses flipped by a unlicensed contractor. Something you can't get away with up here,,,, besides, the capital gains tax alone would kill you. You can sell one house in one year, but if you try to sell 2....

If I was that guy, I would play stupid, try passing the buck to his real estate agent, and go "why did he put all those houses in my name?:blink:"



P.A. ROCKER said:


> Here in the communist states you have to get the lead certification if you plan on doing any interior/ exterior work, including drywall and paint, on homes built before 1978. I personally think it's crap. It costs a few thousand to take the class and purchase the special vacuum cleaner they force you to buy. Your contractor insurance goes up as a result of handling lead. I didn't like to do much remodel work, now I have a reason to do none.:thumbup:


Never thought you guys could be more communist than us canucks, that lead certificate is a jobs killer and money grab at the same time. Soon you will have cops busting people at home depot when they buy paint..... just nutz


----------



## moore

Mudshark said:


> Hey PT - Havent been over there in a long time myself. A few of us only went over there to get our chat room fix cause DWT was undergoing some changes at the time. Maybe a bunch of us should "DROP IN" there again soon and stir it up a bit. Maybe find that TNT guy again (I was going to say asshole). Pick a time and date and we will tell those jack of all trade master of none idiots a thing or two about drywall.


 I want that f/n shirt!:yes:


----------



## Stopper

I've been learning a little c++, came across this tonight..
http://www.ebooks-share.net/c-amp-accelerated-massive-parallelism-with-microsoft-visual-c/

It that what its looks like , on the cover?

Why is it there? :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

STUPID FRIGGEN T-SQUARE!!!
Because our t-square is so old, there's a little nick on the left hand side of it which tends to derail your blade...anyways..long story short...I was moving fast, blade slipped..
This was the result.  Wasn't pleasant...
WATCH IN FULL SCREEN! It's gross...lol


----------



## moore

BRO!!! Keep your fingers and thumbs off the square!:whistling2:

Next time it may be a tendon! 

Foot on the bottom ..Knee in the middle..Plam on the top..:bangin: LOL!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> STUPID FRIGGEN T-SQUARE!!!
> Because our t-square is so old, there's a little nick on the left hand side of it which tends to derail your blade...anyways..long story short...I was moving fast, blade slipped..
> This was the result.  Wasn't pleasant...
> WATCH IN FULL SCREEN! It's gross...lol


PPhhhhfffftttt really now

You new generation of tapers and drywallers coming into the trade









Suck her up there Princess:whistling2:


----------



## moore

Dried up a/p works well also:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> BRO!!! Keep your fingers and thumbs off the square!:whistling2:
> 
> Next time it may be a tendon!
> 
> Foot on the bottom ..Knee in the middle..Plam on the top..:bangin: LOL!!!


I know bro I know....
Sometimes, the simple things which are so habitual get forgotten.
We we're flipping cruising today! Moving so fast, just tossing up sheets.
This has never happened to me, I always warn my guys if I see them cutting and I'm like "Hey hey! Hand on top! Foot at the bottom!"
I'm always calling out my guys, but sometimes it happens. Just wasn't paying attention and Bam! The corner of my finger was laying on the floor! Haha!



2buckcanuck said:


> PPhhhhfffftttt really now
> 
> You new generation of tapers and drywallers coming into the trade
> 
> Suck her up there Princess:whistling2:


Well duh! Electrical tape was the first fix! Along with an oily rag the contractor found on the floor.







That lasted me until we finished work and I drove the boys home. When I got home I took the proper steps to clean it and tend to it.
I'm not going to leave it in a dirty rag with electrical tape forever!
I wasn't complaining, just sharing :yes:
Something to talk about.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Dried up a/p works well also:whistling2:


Hahaha! I've done that lots too! :yes:
Not for when I'm missing a chunk of my finger, but for smaller cuts and stuff I used to always do that. Just spread mud all over my cut. haha.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Whats that!!!!!!!!:blink:

Did it make you feel better holding him on the way home


----------



## Kiwiman

I can see nose picking will be a problem.....not to mention left handed bum wiping :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> I can see nose picking will be a problem.....not to mention left handed bum wiping :whistling2:


Thanks for reminding me, I forgot about one more item for his safety kit.
Us older farts never leave home without it:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I forgot about one more item for his safety kit.
> Us older farts never leave home without it:whistling2:


 :yes: .....I always keep 2 rolls under the drivers seat.


----------



## mudslingr

Kiwiman said:


> :yes: .....I always keep 2 rolls under the drivers seat.



I always keep 2 rolled as well. Oops ! I read that incorrectly.


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> STUPID FRIGGEN T-SQUARE!!!
> Because our t-square is so old, there's a little nick on the left hand side of it which tends to derail your blade...anyways..long story short...I was moving fast, blade slipped..
> This was the result.  Wasn't pleasant...
> WATCH IN FULL SCREEN! It's gross...lol
> Finger accident - YouTube



:lol: Ouch PT !! I've done that twice to the same finger but on my left hand. Filleted it right to the bone the second time. It's uber sensitive to heat now. :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> :lol: Ouch PT !! I've done that twice to the same finger but on my left hand. Filleted it right to the bone the second time. It's uber sensitive to heat now. :yes:


Ya...you should see it today. That video didnt do it justice. It was hard to tell because it was still pretty bloody. Now that its dried up you can see whats what. Its pretty gross. Lol


----------



## mudslingr

Did you go get it checked out ? They ended putting a cube of something white on my finger and wrapping it. It healed from the inside out. Nicely too.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Whats that!!!!!!!!:blink:
> 
> Did it make you feel better holding him on the way home


That's a Pikachu bro!
When I was younger one of my smoking hot girl friends who I had a fling with gave it to me as a present and told me to keep it forever!
We're still awesome good friends. She checks up on me every now and then to make sure I still have him.
We've always been good friends, we made a deal that if we're still both single by 30 that we'd get married. lol.



mudslingr said:


> Did you go get it checked out ? They ended putting a cube of something white on my finger and wrapping it. It healed from the inside out. Nicely too.


Yup! I checked it out myself :yes:
I looked at it real good. Then went "Muh! What do I need the corner of my finger for anyways!? It will heal by itself "


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

PrecisionTaping said:


> STUPID FRIGGEN T-SQUARE!!!


Didn't that stupid T-square tell you not to put your hand where the knife might bite it? Most of my squares are loaded with nicks and knife marks, and yes, now and then the blade jumps the square. I don't put my hands where their in danger.
One time hanger I know ran his knife from the bottom all the way up the square. It jumped about a foot from the top and opened his hand up like a gutted fish. Seeing that changed the way I used a knife and square.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Didn't that stupid T-square tell you not to put your hand where the knife might bite it? Most of my squares are loaded with nicks and knife marks, and yes, now and then the blade jumps the square. I don't put my hands where their in danger.
> One time hanger I know ran his knife from the bottom all the way up the square. It jumped about a foot from the top and opened his hand up like a gutted fish. Seeing that changed the way I used a knife and square.


I know I know!
It was my bad. I knew better, I was just in a rush and not paying attention. Luckily I did have my hand high enough up that it just caught the tip of my finger, hand my had been lower or in the middle of the square I most likely would have ended up just like your friend.


----------



## Whosnxt1776

Stop hanging lol...Just finish and you wont have to worry about the square. We let the boys from down South of the South do the hanging....


----------



## Mountain Man

PrecisionTaping said:


> STUPID FRIGGEN T-SQUARE!!!
> Because our t-square is so old, there's a little nick on the left hand side of it which tends to derail your blade...anyways..long story short...I was moving fast, blade slipped..
> This was the result.  Wasn't pleasant...
> WATCH IN FULL SCREEN! It's gross...lol
> Finger accident - YouTube


Been there, done that!! Twice! Now I pay attention to what I'm doing!! Most of the time! Lol!!!


----------



## moore

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Stop hanging lol...Just finish and you wont have to worry about the square. We let the boys from down South of the South do the hanging....


 Your ****ing us all!!! Mabey you and ''THE FINISHER'' Should team up and lowball the entire east coast...That would bring the prices down so low ...I could call my trade a HOBBY!:thumbup:


----------



## Stopper

PrecisionTaping said:


> STUPID FRIGGEN T-SQUARE!!!
> Because our t-square is so old, there's a little nick on the left hand side of it which tends to derail your blade...anyways..long story short...I was moving fast, blade slipped..
> This was the result.  Wasn't pleasant...
> WATCH IN FULL SCREEN! It's gross...lol
> Finger accident - YouTube



Wrong time of the month ay mate?
Seriously though, You'll be able to put a nice cove on your internals with that...


----------



## Whosnxt1776

moore said:


> Your ****ing us all!!! Mabey you and ''THE FINISHER'' Should team up and lowball the entire east coast...That would bring the prices down so low ...I could call my trade a HOBBY!:thumbup:



Its not me brother...Come here and we will hire you to do our hanging, I promise. Or come here and just try to find a white hanging crew. They are not out there. 

Im not the one who leaves the borders wide open and then tells us we have to have the TSA put their hands down our pants to keep us safe. There is a strategy at work here, the illegals are a tool of the globalist to bring wages down and use as a voting block to vote to take our guns and private property to get their gov hand outs....


I dont like getting paid pre 2000 board prices right now. I would like to be getting what we got in 03,04,05. We went from 23 a board to 15 right now.


----------



## moore

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Its not me brother...Come here and we will hire you to do our hanging, I promise. Or come here and just try to find a white hanging crew. They are not out there.
> 
> Im not the one who leaves the borders wide open and then tells us we have to have the TSA put their hands down our pants to keep us safe. There is a strategy at work here, the illegals are a tool of the globalist to bring wages down and use as a voting block to vote to take our guns and private property to get their gov hand outs....
> 
> 
> I dont like getting paid pre 2000 board prices right now. I would like to be getting what we got in 03,04,05. We went from 23 a board to 15 right now.


 I know where your coming from. If I were to hang the Bat cave for you.. Your looking at atleast $11.50 per board ..[cause I like you]

you are paying $4 a sheet hanging $11 finish??? how the **** are you making money?:blink: $23 is cheap.. the batcave should pay atleast $27 per board. or $30 my # is easy to find:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Whosnxt1776 said:


> There is a strategy at work here, the illegals are a tool of the globalist to bring wages down and use as a voting block to vote to take our guns and private property to get their gov hand outs....
> 
> 
> I dont like getting paid pre 2000 board prices right now. I would like to be getting what we got in 03,04,05. We went from 23 a board to 15 right now.


No conspiracy theory my friend, It's called capitalism. Works well when times are good, not so well when times are bad:blink:

You should be a student of history first, then you will see where your headed:thumbup:

Once upon a time, people use to make pretty things, they would be the best at what they could do, they were called craftsmen. Then one day, some country called America, figured out how to mass produce things. (the gun actually:whistling2. Then it made ALL the craftsmen of the world MAD. They could not compete with their labour prices and production, even though their products were better.

Now third world countries like China and India do the same thing,,, except they make really CHEAP chit.... and we buy it:furious:

sucks when the shoes on the other foot, don't it:whistling2:


----------



## Whosnxt1776

moore said:


> I know where your coming from. If I were to hang the Bat cave for you.. Your looking at atleast $11.50 per board ..[cause I like you]
> 
> you are paying $4 a sheet hanging $11 finish??? how the **** are you making money?:blink: $23 is cheap.. the batcave should pay atleast $27 per board. or $30 my # is easy to find:thumbsup:



Bat cave GC pays 18 a board, super I know right...

We have 5 GCs we work for and the highest is 18 and the lowest being 15 and his houses are eaten up with bull nose. Its hard but we are doing the best we can. We have had to change our spending habits drastically while the economy is in this shape. 

And different areas are different. Just 45 min up the road in KY they are making more money than us, we do jobs there when we can find them but the crews there have a pretty good lock on it.


----------



## fr8train

Quit complaining, a little super glue and some electrical tape! Take that dang splint off! Wimp!:jester:



PrecisionTaping said:


> STUPID FRIGGEN T-SQUARE!!!
> Because our t-square is so old, there's a little nick on the left hand side of it which tends to derail your blade...anyways..long story short...I was moving fast, blade slipped..
> This was the result.  Wasn't pleasant...
> WATCH IN FULL SCREEN! It's gross...lol
> Finger accident - YouTube


----------



## 2buckcanuck

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f10/what-some-your-job-site-injuries-417/


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> Quit complaining, a little super glue and some electrical tape! Take that dang splint off! Wimp!:jester:


oh its off now. I just kept it on for the first night so the bleeding would stop.


----------



## moore

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Bat cave GC pays 18 a board, super I know right...
> 
> We have 5 GCs we work for and the highest is 18 and the lowest being 15 and his houses are eaten up with bull nose. Its hard but we are doing the best we can. We have had to change our spending habits drastically while the economy is in this shape.
> 
> And different areas are different. Just 45 min up the road in KY they are making more money than us, we do jobs there when we can find them but the crews there have a pretty good lock on it.


 I priced a job today..2000 sq ft 2 story ,a soap box ,gravy!
I was $7 per board higher than the two previous bids..I walked away disgusted..I didn't NEED the job ,and by the time it's ready for rock I would be too busy to fit it in. What gets to me Is the last time I hung board for $4 a sheet was in 1986..:blink:
My prices now are the same as they were 5 years ago.. and that aint right!!! I should have gone up by now...If I come on here a little pissed about the Mexicans It's with good reason... I had to turn a home down last week for a off and on G/c He's ready for rock the same time I start another home I said two weeks.then we may be able to fit in[no go].Then asked him what was wrong with the d/c he's been using...He said he was tired of the bullchit [mexicans] 

It's a god damn war out here! I have noticed some of you guys have degrees /well educated / farmers/ knowledge of other trades/ near retirement and not too worried ,,but I know nothing but drywall! Will It come to the point where I'll have to work for free?
I mean ****!!! hOW LOW IS TOO LOW???


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> I priced a job today..2000 sq ft 2 story ,a soap box ,gravy!
> I was $7 per board higher than the two previous bids..I walked away disgusted..I didn't NEED the job ,and by the time it's ready for rock I would be too busy to fit it in. What gets to me Is the last time I hung board for $4 a sheet was in 1986..:blink:
> My prices now are the same as they were 5 years ago.. and that aint right!!! I should have gone up by now...If I come on here a little pissed about the Mexicans It's with good reason... I had to turn a home down last week for a off and on G/c He's ready for rock the same time I start another home I said two weeks.then we may be able to fit in[no go].Then asked him what was wrong with the d/c he's been using...He said he was tired of the bullchit [mexicans]
> 
> It's a god damn war out here! I have noticed some of you guys have degrees /well educated / farmers/ knowledge of other trades/ near retirement and not too worried ,,but I know nothing but drywall! Will It come to the point where I'll have to work for free?
> I mean ****!!! hOW LOW IS TOO LOW???


Maybe the biggest problem is the clients aren't fussy enough, around these parts most clients want a perfect job down to the last pinhole in detail, instead of mexxies we get gangs of guy's come down from the city, they rip through a house then gone again before they can even light another joint, most builders learnt the hard way but there are still some (especially cheap housing companies) who don't give a hoot.
You're much better off to earn $1000 for one week and have the next week off than to work 2 weeks for $500, stick to your guns with your prices and become known as the guy to get for high spec homes :yes: ......charge heaps and have more time off.


----------



## sdrdrywall

moore said:


> I priced a job today..2000 sq ft 2 story ,a soap box ,gravy!
> I was $7 per board higher than the two previous bids..I walked away disgusted..I didn't NEED the job ,and by the time it's ready for rock I would be too busy to fit it in. What gets to me Is the last time I hung board for $4 a sheet was in 1986..:blink:
> My prices now are the same as they were 5 years ago.. and that aint right!!! I should have gone up by now...If I come on here a little pissed about the Mexicans It's with good reason... I had to turn a home down last week for a off and on G/c He's ready for rock the same time I start another home I said two weeks.then we may be able to fit in[no go].Then asked him what was wrong with the d/c he's been using...He said he was tired of the bullchit [mexicans]
> 
> It's a god damn war out here! I have noticed some of you guys have degrees /well educated / farmers/ knowledge of other trades/ near retirement and not too worried ,,but I know nothing but drywall! Will It come to the point where I'll have to work for free?
> I mean ****!!! hOW LOW IS TOO LOW???


i feel ya priced a 300 bd house bottom dollar price next guy 1600 lower sometimes i don't get it do they have a drywall supply yard behind there house. Found Im better off being a sub doing production work instead of bidding jobs than chasing money.


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> but I know nothing but drywall! Will It come to the point where I'll have to work for free?


You could start learning something else to go along with drywall. There's a few ways that could be done, including using the internet.

It might even give those shoulders a bit of a break. Before they break down to the point where you'd have to give up drywall.

Then what does one do, especially when limited with a couple shot shoulders?


----------



## JustMe

Kiwiman said:


> You're much better off to earn $1000 for one week and have the next week off than to work 2 weeks for $500, stick to your guns with your prices and become known as the guy to get for high spec homes :yes: ......charge heaps and have more time off.


That's the better way to think (I think) - in terms of how can one make X dollars for time spent, rather than how can one keep always busy. (A friend once asked me, when things were really slow for most construction guys, how I and another friend were doing with a little construction thing we had going. I said "We're busy". He said "Good! Making any money?", to which I replied "Let's not go there.") :whistling2:

A formula I once had that I was starting to pursue more of before I sidetracked myself to helping out some in-laws with the drywall company I've been working for, was what I called '1,000.00 days'. That's to say, for a 8-12 hour working day, I'd make 1,000.00 clear (before taxes). Or at least as close to it as possible.
Or more than that, if and when possible.

That would take some setting things up - eg. lining up certain kinds of contracts; building certain kinds of custom tools for it when required; learning a few things, by asking, reading, doing. But it could be done. At least in our area.
I did do some. Still do a bit, on the side. Some yearly repeat contracts.

You might not have every day a pay day like that, but most wouldn't need a lot in the year to pay a decent amount of the more basic bills. Any free time could be used to expand that income base.

Having a bit of variety to that base could also serve as a bit of a hedge against downturns at times. Eg. If drywall work goes down, you still might have work from other things to help keep going.

My thoughts. At this time.


----------



## Kiwiman

JustMe said:


> That's the better way to think (I think) - in terms of how can one make X dollars for time spent, rather than how can one keep always busy. (A friend once asked me, when things were really slow for most construction guys, how I and another friend were doing with a little construction thing we had going. I said "We're busy". He said "Good! Making any money?", to which I replied "Let's not go there.") :whistling2:


I always believed I had to be working every day, for several years the wife would even take the kids on holiday and I would stay working, the only holidays I got were when I got an out of town job.
After many years of thinking like that can be very hard to train yourself not to think like that, even now if I do a couple of months of 7 days a week I try to hide so people don't think I'm slacking if I take a week day off......Oh crap it sounds like I've got issues don't it :blink:


----------



## JustMe

Kiwiman said:


> After many years of thinking like that can be very hard to train yourself not to think like that, even now if I do a couple of months of 7 days a week I try to hide so people don't think I'm slacking if I take a week day off......Oh crap it sounds like I've got issues don't it :blink:


Biggest issue is sounding like you still care maybe a little too much about what other people think about things in your life that are maybe not really their concern.

It's like we got ourselves brought up, &/or allowed ourselves to be brought up, to be worried too much about what others think. That we should too much live our lives a lot according to other people's expectations.
Another thing that can be hard to train out of oneself. 

But been there, done that, so not pointing fingers. Still do it a bit at times about some things, till I catch myself and ask myself what's wrong with my thinking, my head.

I blame it mostly on my mom.


----------



## Kiwiman

JustMe said:


> Biggest issue is sounding like you still care maybe a little too much about what other people think about things in your life that are maybe not really their concern.
> 
> It's like we got ourselves brought up, &/or allowed ourselves to be brought up, to be worried too much about what others think. That we should too much live our lives a lot according to other people's expectations.
> Another thing that can be hard to train out of oneself.
> 
> But been there, done that, so not pointing fingers. Still do it a bit at times about some things, till I catch myself and ask myself what's wrong with my thinking, my head.
> 
> I blame it mostly on my mom.


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

It's just drywall...They all do it the same !
Why should I pay this guy more money when the guy charging half will give me the same finish....That's how they look at it. It's just drywall:whistling2: Untill it comes to a head...This is when they start doing the research ..by then it's too late..I love those calls


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> You could start learning something else to go along with drywall. There's a few ways that could be done, including using the internet.
> 
> It might even give those shoulders a bit of a break. Before they break down to the point where you'd have to give up drywall.
> 
> Then what does one do, especially when limited with a couple shot shoulders?


 I am very happy with my broken down body :yes:
I'm 44 mr JustMe ,,and when I'm 88 I will be posting pics of my work on the web I LOVE DRYWALL !


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Now, this is the best porta potty I have ever entered:thumbup:

I hope this is some type of new service their providing:whistling2:

There's a article some of you maybe interested in







, just shoot me a PM if you want me to read it for you, I won't give out your names....:jester:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Now, this is the best porta potty I have ever entered:thumbup:
> 
> I hope this is some type of new service their providing:whistling2:
> 
> There's a article some of you maybe interested in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just shoot me a PM if you want me to read it for you, I won't give out your names....:jester:


 I had to spend the latter part of my day with the inlaws...,And you get to sit in a port-a-john with a Hustler mag......I HATE YOU!!!!


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> I had to spend the latter part of my day with the inlaws...,And you get to sit in a port-a-john with a Hustler mag......I HATE YOU!!!!


I bet he ran out of toilet paper.........And he didnt wipe his arse with it either :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> I bet he ran out of toilet paper.........And he didnt wipe his arse with it either :whistling2:


There was lots of toilet paper, but it was not my arse I had to clean off:whistling2:


----------



## moore

you two kill me!!


----------



## moore

Wheres moose boy?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Wheres moose boy?


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> Wheres moose boy?


Here he is


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> There was lots of toilet paper, but it was not my arse I had to clean off:whistling2:


You do realize you weren't the first person to read.....um....."use" that magazine


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> You do realize you weren't the first person to read.....um....."use" that magazine


Well of coarse not, it was a edition from 1991, so there must of been a lot of.................hold on:blink::blink:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Well of coarse not, it was a edition from 1991, so there must of been a lot of.................hold on:blink::blink:










1991.......It's a wonder you could open it


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Wheres moose boy?


Sorry guys...Been working lots..
Haven't had much time time these last few weeks..
Worked until 10pm last night. I'm up at 5am now, leaving for work soon..
Too many deadlines and too much on the go..trying to keep my head above water over here..

And surprisingly 2buck, I haven't even bought Call of Duty yet! :blink: 
I'm still hooked on Halo4 which came out the week before! But unfortunately I haven't even had chance to play that all that much.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Well 2buck, you'll be proud of me!
Today I earned my nick name!!
I spotted two moose on my way home from work and happened to have my camera in the truck with me! Here you go boys!
The long awaited Moose photo's!

PS: I had to get uncomfortably friggen close to that moose to get these photo's! I thought it was going to kill me! :jester:


----------



## gazman

Where are it`s antler things? Was it too young, or was it only a female? We need antlers:yes:. Without them mission is only half done.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well 2buck, you'll be proud of me!
> Today I earned my nick name!!
> I spotted two moose on my way home from work and happened to have my camera in the truck with me! Here you go boys!
> The long awaited Moose photo's!
> 
> PS: I had to get uncomfortably friggen close to that moose to get these photo's! I thought it was going to kill me! :jester:
> 
> View attachment 6287
> 
> View attachment 6288
> 
> View attachment 6289
> 
> View attachment 6290
> 
> View attachment 6291
> 
> View attachment 6292


 
them moose sure are some sexy thangs !!!!!!
They got them big ole floppy lips and them pistol grip ears !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Where are it`s antler things? Was it too young, or was it only a female? We need antlers:yes:. Without them mission is only half done.


Ya, they we're both cows. (Female moose)
The main one in the pictures actually looked quite old.
I'm surprised at how patient it was with me. She let me get pretty friggen close to snap those shots. I kept on pushing my luck and walking closer and closer until it started grunting at me and that more or less scared the crap out of me because it caught me off guard. lol.



Capt-sheetrock said:


> them moose sure are some sexy thangs !!!!!!
> They got them big ole floppy lips and them pistol grip ears !!!!!!!!!


lol! Don't get too excited their Capt.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well 2buck, you'll be proud of me!
> Today I earned my nick name!!
> I spotted two moose on my way home from work and happened to have my camera in the truck with me! Here you go boys!
> The long awaited Moose photo's!
> 
> PS: I had to get uncomfortably friggen close to that moose to get these photo's! I thought it was going to kill me! :jester:
> 
> View attachment 6287
> 
> View attachment 6288
> 
> View attachment 6289
> 
> View attachment 6290
> 
> View attachment 6291
> 
> View attachment 6292


Well it's about time, it only took you 2,827 post to do it

I don't know Moose boy, I think that Moose had a bit of love in her eyes for you, better keep looking over your shoulder for the next few days:whistling2:

Thank god they have no Moose where I live. I came up with the handle 2buckcanuck, b/c I hit 2 deers in one week with 2 different trucks:furious:......... hit one Moose, and it's called one dead Canuck:blink:


----------



## moore

thanks again PT..:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmbiaOwBZkU
> 
> thanks again PT..:thumbup:


Nice to see Matt getting some use out of it!


----------



## chris

A couple toyboxes I made for my twin 4 yr olds. Im going to try a desk next


----------



## RenoRob

Nice job Chris.

You'll probably need more tools to build a desk.:thumbup:


----------



## chris

sshhhh sshhhshhhheee might here you:whistling2: Im starting to get quite the woodshop going. Im looking for a used airless for laquer and a router and a dado blade and a jointer and planer... a bigger chopsaw would be nice too. Got a small finish nailer and sander for xmas. Its a nice change up from slingin mud all day to woodwork:yes:its like yoga


----------



## RenoRob

Ha, just a few items on the list. I've never used an airless, though I've seen guys spray house paint with them. I use a Devilbiss Transtech for small items and a Kremlin Airmix for larger pieces. Good luck with the desk.... and tools.


----------



## jcampbell

chris said:


> sshhhh sshhhshhhheee might here you:whistling2: Im starting to get quite the woodshop going. Im looking for a used airless for laquer and a router and a dado blade and a jointer and planer... a bigger chopsaw would be nice too. Got a small finish nailer and sander for xmas. Its a nice change up from slingin mud all day to woodwork:yes:its like yoga


You don't want an airless for laquer.... U need an auto body spray gun hvlp. The one with the can on top and a real good compressor with high volume and high cfsm's I had a dewalt15 gallon and it worked great until it got stollen. Spray guns are cheap to start with too. Or are you talking a system with a pressure pot? Never used one of those .


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> sshhhh sshhhshhhheee might here you:whistling2: Im starting to get quite the woodshop going. Im looking for a used airless for laquer and a router and a dado blade and a jointer and planer... a bigger chopsaw would be nice too. Got a small finish nailer and sander for xmas. Its a nice change up from slingin mud all day to woodwork:yes:its like yoga


Ya I hear ya, it's nice to change things up every now and then.
This whole week has been crazy for me.
My best friend & employee is moving into a new place with his family and it had an unfinished basement. 
Anyways, this was day 6 and we're almost completely done.
We framed, did electrical, insulated, boarded and built bulk heads and taped. Today, on day 6, we sanded, primed, laid the carpet, did two coats of flat white on the ceiling, one coat of colour everywhere and cut everything in. It was a hectic day. But so much fun! The day flew by. oh! And hung a door! lol.

But over all I actually really enjoyed doing carpet. It was the first time I tried doing carpet and truthfully, it was pretty easy I thought. The stairs were super fun. I could just cruise along at a steady pace and and do my thing. I was no speed demon but I think they turned out great. It took me about an hour to do these stairs.
What do you guys think?


----------



## jcampbell

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya I hear ya, it's nice to change things up every now and then.
> This whole week has been crazy for me.
> My best friend & employee is moving into a new place with his family and it had an unfinished basement.
> Anyways, this was day 6 and we're almost completely done.
> We framed, did electrical, insulated, boarded and built bulk heads and taped. Today, on day 6, we sanded, primed, laid the carpet, did two coats of flat white on the ceiling, one coat of colour everywhere and cut everything in. It was a hectic day. But so much fun! The day flew by. oh! And hung a door! lol.
> 
> But over all I actually really enjoyed doing carpet. It was the first time I tried doing carpet and truthfully, it was pretty easy I thought. The stairs were super fun. I could just cruise along at a steady pace and and do my thing. I was no speed demon but I think they turned out great. It took me about an hour to do these stairs.
> What do you guys think?


Looks great dude! Nice one. I've never tackled carpet before.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

jcampbell said:


> Looks great dude! Nice one. I've never tackled carpet before.


Thank god for YouTube videos! :thumbsup: That's all I have to say.
I learnt in 10 minutes. lol. The rest was just putting it to practice.

Sorry, I haven't sent your nail spotter yet bro.
I'll go look for it now. Been too busy.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

jcampbell said:


> Looks great dude! Nice one. I've never tackled carpet before.


Wait!....It was you I was supposed to send it too right? :blink:


----------



## chris

jcampbell said:


> You don't want an airless for laquer.... U need an auto body spray gun hvlp. The one with the can on top and a real good compressor with high volume and high cfsm's I had a dewalt15 gallon and it worked great until it got stollen. Spray guns are cheap to start with too. Or are you talking a system with a pressure pot? Never used one of those .


 I have an airless for paint but didnt want to use for anything other than paint, why cant an airless be used for laquer? Im new to stains and laquer and best ways to apply. It seems a painter/stain guy was using an airless for laquer on a recent job I was on:blink:. I have a good compressor,, maybe a gun is all I need


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> sshhhh sshhhshhhheee might here you:whistling2: Im starting to get quite the woodshop going. Im looking for a used airless for laquer and a router and a dado blade and a jointer and planer... a bigger chopsaw would be nice too. Got a small finish nailer and sander for xmas. Its a nice change up from slingin mud all day to woodwork:yes:its like yoga


Whoa whoa whoa......wait just a minute there Carmen. I thought I was the only drywall guy making a move into the woodworking business. 

(by the way...nice toy boxes!)

And....as far as I know, you DO want an hvlp to shoot lacquer. You should try some stuff where you just rub on some Linseed oil and then wax it......bring out the beauty of the wood grain:thumbsup: You want to talk about relaxing.....rubbing oil on your wood, then waxing it all up :whistling2:


----------



## RenoRob

chris said:


> I have an airless for paint but didnt want to use for anything other than paint, why cant an airless be used for laquer? Im new to stains and laquer and best ways to apply. It seems a painter/stain guy was using an airless for laquer on a recent job I was on:blink:. I have a good compressor,, maybe a gun is all I need


An airless doesn't atomize the lacquer very well because it doesn't use air.
Give the airless a try with the lacquer, if you can lay it down without any orangepeel then your good to go. However, you will probably find you get much better results with a conventional gun.


----------



## RenoRob

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya I hear ya, it's nice to change things up every now and then.
> This whole week has been crazy for me.
> My best friend & employee is moving into a new place with his family and it had an unfinished basement.
> Anyways, this was day 6 and we're almost completely done.
> We framed, did electrical, insulated, boarded and built bulk heads and taped. Today, on day 6, we sanded, primed, laid the carpet, did two coats of flat white on the ceiling, one coat of colour everywhere and cut everything in. It was a hectic day. But so much fun! The day flew by. oh! And hung a door! lol.
> 
> But over all I actually really enjoyed doing carpet. It was the first time I tried doing carpet and truthfully, it was pretty easy I thought. The stairs were super fun. I could just cruise along at a steady pace and and do my thing. I was no speed demon but I think they turned out great. It took me about an hour to do these stairs.
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 6374


Looks perfect to me. I've never tried carpet, but that's impressive you finished those in an hour.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

RenoRob said:


> Looks perfect to me. I've never tried carpet, but that's impressive you finished those in an hour.


Really!? Sweet! I thought an hour was long. lol.
I was just taking my time, plugging away. I wanted it to look good and it was my first time so I was making sure and double measuring everything.


----------



## jcampbell

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wait!....It was you I was supposed to send it too right? :blink:


Oh yes. That was me !!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

jcampbell said:


> Oh yes. That was me !!!


Okay great! I found it last night.
I'll ship it off tomorrow


----------



## jcampbell

PrecisionTaping said:


> Okay great! I found it last night.
> I'll ship it off tomorrow


Thanks dude!!!!!!! Invoice me .


----------



## PrecisionTaping

jcampbell said:


> Thanks dude!!!!!!! Invoice me .


No worries bro. 
Consider it a gift from your DWT family.


----------



## br549

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thank god for YouTube videos! :thumbsup: That's all I have to say.
> I learnt in 10 minutes. lol. The rest was just putting it to practice.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't sent your nail spotter yet bro.
> I'll go look for it now. Been too busy.


That's too funny! I was bored yesterday and ended up watching tile and carpet install vids on youtube for some reason! I think I found my way there after watching Vanilla Ice flip houses for awhile :blink: Did you get to the one that turned into an argument between the US and England on whether to start at the top or bottom ofthe stairs?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

br549 said:


> That's too funny! I was bored yesterday and ended up watching tile and carpet install vids on youtube for some reason! I think I found my way there after watching Vanilla Ice flip houses for awhile :blink: Did you get to the one that turned into an argument between the US and England on whether to start at the top or bottom ofthe stairs?


Haha! Ya, the waterfall stairs. Thats he one i watched. That guy knows his stuff though. I subscribed to his channel. It's surprisingly hard to find good videos which show you how to do something properly. I watched all of that guys carpet vids. 
Thats all it took. Watched that vid and i was good to go.


----------



## br549

Sounds like what homeowners think about drywall videos, only with carpeting it IS possible to learn to do it right in 10 minutes


----------



## PrecisionTaping

br549 said:


> Sounds like what homeowners think about drywall videos, only with carpeting it IS possible to learn to do it right in 10 minutes


Haha exactly. I mean, it still takes common sense, but you can pick it up pretty quick


----------



## RenoRob

br549 said:


> Sounds like what homeowners think about drywall videos, only with carpeting it IS possible to learn to do it right in 10 minutes


I find most home owners can appreciate the taping, but then want to paint it themselves.  It always looks sweet with one coat on the ceiling and no caulking around the trim.


----------



## jcampbell

PrecisionTaping said:


> No worries bro.
> Consider it a gift from your DWT family.


You are the man dude! I owe ya one.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

jcampbell said:


> You are the man dude! I owe ya one.


Just another tool that's been sitting around. You're doing me a favour really. It was outside in the snow :blink: lol.
I had one of those big instant garage canopy things













But the last big storm we had, the winds we're so strong it totally just ripped it apart. It lasted 3 years, so it was pretty good.
But I had a bunch of tools in there so snow's been blowing in all over and slowly burying them. I was able to find you a nail spotter and a handle though! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

My Dad retired in 08..but still keeps busy..:yes:

The doll house is under contract..The lady said she wanted one bigger than what was on hand.


----------



## moore

I love the fort!:yes:


----------



## moore

The doll houses come furnished . all hand made..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Haha! Those are crazy dude. Nice.


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> I love the fort!:yes:


That fishing lure looks like a Jackal, they are $28 each here.


----------



## RenoRob

Those are sweet Moore. I would have killed for that castle when I was a kid.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

RenoRob said:


> Those are sweet Moore. I would have killed for that castle when I was a kid.


Played with your sister's dolls when you were a kid,,,,,,, did we:whistling2:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Played with your sister's dolls when you were a kid,,,,,,, did we:whistling2:


 I think Rob Was speaking of the fort.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I think Rob Was speaking of the fort.


I know rob was talking of the fort/castle:yes:

Barbie could of found her prince charming there, they could of got married, and lived happily ever after........... Until Barbie finds out Ken was a bad man, who made her cook and clean all day, well he went out and had fun......... So Barbie decided to..... hold on, I'm getting too involved here:blink:

I want the fort too


----------



## cazna

It was all castle greyskull and masters of the universe when i was a kid back in the 80s, Still have the castle but my nephews nicked off with the figures and other bits


----------



## RenoRob

cazna said:


> It was all castle greyskull and masters of the universe when i was a kid back in the 80s, Still have the castle but my nephews nicked off with the figures and other bits


I had that too, forgot all about it. Haha. It was He-Man and GI Joe when I was young.


----------



## chris

gazman said:


> That fishing lure looks like a Jackal, they are $28 each here.


 It looks like a Rapala rattler type with perch colors ... 8 bucks


----------



## chris

This is the desk that has been kickin my butt lately. It is for the wife ( her job moved home:thumbsup She is wanting a deep brown with a lil red deep clear depthy look. Its mapel ply and alder trim. The legs are pine but they will be black as well as the drawer frames. Any tips? Im as green as it gets on this:blink:


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> My Dad retired in 08..but still keeps busy..:yes:
> 
> The doll house is under contract..The lady said she wanted one bigger than what was on hand.


Wow ! Your dad some some real nice work moore.:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

chris said:


> Any tips? Im as green as it gets on this:blink:



I'm lucky I can spell wood !:blink: Looks like it will be awesome. Nice job chris !:thumbsup:


----------



## RenoRob

chris said:


> This is the desk that has been kickin my butt lately. It is for the wife ( her job moved home:thumbsup She is wanting a deep brown with a lil red deep clear depthy look. Its mapel ply and alder trim. The legs are pine but they will be black as well as the drawer frames. Any tips? Im as green as it gets on this:blink:


Looking good Chris, quite a bit of work to build a desk.

The finish depends on how far you want to go with it and the results you're expecting. At one end, you could try your luck with some Minwax stains and if you like the results, great your done. On the other hand if you are looking for more of a factory finish then there will be more steps required (and a spray gun).

Here is a good article on how to do it.
http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Staining_and_Blending_Difficult_Woods.html


----------



## RenoRob

Here's a maple mantle I did for a home owner a few years ago. Not a great pic, looks darker than it was. Anyways, it's really not that complicated once you do a piece. The trouble is that you will want to refinish everything in your house.


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> This is the desk that has been kickin my butt lately. It is for the wife ( her job moved home:thumbsup She is wanting a deep brown with a lil red deep clear depthy look. Its mapel ply and alder trim. The legs are pine but they will be black as well as the drawer frames. Any tips? Im as green as it gets on this:blink:


Nice work on the desk!

I believe the "deep clear depthy look" is going to require quite a few coats of clear over the stain, with a pile of sanding (220-320)in between coats. However, I can't be certain.....I usually just go with the natural wood look, using linseed oil or danish oil or tung oil, etc.

Are you having fun though? :yes:

I put a guy off next week for some drywall work so I can timber frame a front porch...I'm excited! We're going to do the works....knee braces, all mortise and tenon joinery with pegged joints. Yay!


----------



## chris

Thanks guys, and yes lots of fun. I think we decided on a stain . Shes kinda picky . I may just stain the legs as well, we will see. Havnt had time to check out link yet but I will . I do like the natural color of woods too but cant afford the wood she likes the color of


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> Thanks guys, and yes lots of fun. I think we decided on a stain . Shes kinda picky . I may just stain the legs as well, we will see. Havnt had time to check out link yet but I will . I do like the natural color of woods too but cant afford the wood she likes the color of


Don't get me wrong, I wasn't trying to convince you out of staining the wood....everyone likes different things.:yes:

After you're done with your clear coats and sanding, you can put a buffing wheel on your sander and polish the chit out of it....it'll look rad, and shiny, and will bring the clear coat to life.

And I agree.....nice wood is spendy, I tend to use reclaimed fir for all of my furniture....it's almost always free, or DIRT cheap. It requires a lot of extra work, and fir is not all that pleasant to work with because it's so fragile....but it's really pretty when finished. I'm a big fan of nail holes and blemishes though

Seriously, nice desk....furniture is tricky (and I suck at it!:laughing


----------



## bmitch

i don"t know if this will help ya chris but i recently rebuilt and finished a very old oak table,needed to match up to finish on antique chairs.used golden oak minwax,then used a glaze,used black stain into the glaze.you have control of look then.in your case you could use the reddish stain for base,use dark brown with the glazeto give it a richer look.with the glaze i could"nt screw up,if i did"nt like it,i wiped it off and started again.epifanes matt finish varnish ,multiple coats.


----------



## bmitch

by the way you"re doing a great job on the desk.lookin forward to the finished pics.


----------



## chris

finished it up last night,looking back there are a few things I would do different but the wife loves it . I used rich mahogeny and ended up using laquer in a can... still a bit foggy ( me, not the finish). Thanks for the help


----------



## bmitch

nice piece of furniture there,nice job chris.got a real good shine on it eh.


----------



## moore

That's really nice Chris..:yes:
Can you make me one?


----------



## RenoRob

Great job Chris, new career path?


----------



## mudslingr

Great job chris ! Not what I had envisioned. Much better !:thumbup:


----------



## gazman

Nice job Chris :thumbsup:. I bet the other half is pleased.:yes:


----------



## bmitch

starting an ice sculpture today,i'd like to have a couple completed for polarfest next weedend.the ice got pulled out of the lake last week,it's only 10" thick so i put 2 slabs together side by side.


----------



## bmitch

this is a carving i did a few years ago.the lake ice was 18" thick.this piece was 7'x9' broken on angle


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I can't wait to see this years Bernie!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

b said:


> this is a carving i did a few years ago.the lake ice was 18" thick.this piece was 7'x9' broken on angle


That is awesome, yes you do half to put up this years sculpture too. And not to go off topic:whistling2:. Is that a falcon your holding in you avatar pic, is it yours??????

maybe you can do a sculpture of your bird:yes:


----------



## bmitch

good call 2buck.it is a falcon,american kestrel.i picked it up in a field,too young to fly.we could hand feed him.i let him go not long after that photo was taken.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

One of the weirdest taping styles I've ever seen!!
But it seems to work for the guy!
http://youtu.be/9K1s-JUs_2g


----------



## Muddauber

PrecisionTaping said:


> One of the weirdest taping styles I've ever seen!!
> But it seems to work for the guy!
> http://youtu.be/9K1s-JUs_2g


 
Poor kid's going to work himself to death.
I'm exhausted just watching him.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Muddauber said:


> Poor kid's going to work himself to death.
> I'm exhausted just watching him.


Exactly! Looks like so much work!
Crazy.


----------



## chris

maybe his hawk got " Hawked" or maybe blew out of the truck on the way to work:jester: Either way the guy shows some skills..... just not as productive as he could be


----------



## saskataper

Thats arey85 isn't it? Very cool, its nice to see different techniques that I can steal ideas from, just adds to my toolbox.


----------



## Arey85

Yea it's me. I'm famous for all the wrong reasons. Haha. I've since added some different methods to my taping. Currently I'm using a compound tube to tape my flats and angles. Got a few angle heads and a mudrunner. I still run all my seams and beads with knife and trowel 2nd and 3rd coat. But I've been using only no coat beads with the hopper. The mudrunner works really well for me but I'm still getting used to the corner roller and "glazing" process. I glaze my tapes with a 3" and final coat them with a 2-1/2" but I drop more mud than I'd like on the walls doing the top angles and it leaves a ridge most of the time. Until i get the hang of it, I've been sanding the angles in between coats with the porter cable.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Arey85 said:


> Yea it's me. I'm famous for all the wrong reasons. Haha. I've since added some different methods to my taping. Currently I'm using a compound tube to tape my flats and angles. Got a few angle heads and a mudrunner. I still run all my seams and beads with knife and trowel 2nd and 3rd coat. But I've been using only no coat beads with the hopper. The mudrunner works really well for me but I'm still getting used to the corner roller and "glazing" process. I glaze my tapes with a 3" and final coat them with a 2-1/2" but I drop more mud than I'd like on the walls doing the top angles and it leaves a ridge most of the time. Until i get the hang of it, I've been sanding the angles in between coats with the porter cable.


 
Lmao! Sorry bro!
Totally didn't know that was you! Very cool though!
First thing I thought was "damn...That guy's got skills! But damn that's allot of work...." 
Very unique way of doing things.
I used to have a guy who worked for me who didn't believe in hawks or mud pans either. He just like to carry a bucket around from room to room!
Except, needless to say, he wasn't as precise as you were for launching globs of mud in the bucket!
Let's just say it was a very messy job site...:yes:

Nice to see you expanding your methods though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Arey85

I started using a pan and knife to wipe down my tapes after running the tube. It's too soupy to wipe down with a trowel like I'm used to. Just falls all over the floor. But it's weird cuz in Connecticut everyone who doesnt use machines tapes "French Canadian style" with a knife and trowel. Just the other day a hanger walked by me when I was holding a pan and knife and asked me if I decided to be Mexican.


----------



## Square Foot

Arey85 said:


> I started using a pan and knife to wipe down my tapes after running the tube. It's too soupy to wipe down with a trowel like I'm used to. Just falls all over the floor. But it's weird cuz in Connecticut everyone who doesnt use machines tapes "French Canadian style" with a knife and trowel. Just the other day a hanger walked by me when I was holding a pan and knife and asked me if I decided to be Mexican.


First time I saw the "French Canadian style" was in Boston MA back in the early 80's...it was interesting to watch.

Mexican style is knife and Uzi.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Arey85 said:


> I started using a pan and knife to wipe down my tapes after running the tube. It's too soupy to wipe down with a trowel like I'm used to. Just falls all over the floor. But it's weird cuz in Connecticut everyone who doesnt use machines tapes "French Canadian style" with a knife and trowel. Just the other day a hanger walked by me when I was holding a pan and knife and asked me if I decided to be Mexican.


 I don't know which one is worse, being called a french Canadian or a Mexican:whistling2:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't know which one is worse, being called a french Canadian or a Mexican:whistling2:


 Mexican!


----------



## Arey85

Agreed Moore.


----------

